# Politically Incorrect Pet Names



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, I'm starting another thread on pet names, but I had to. I had to!

There wasn't a whole lot of thought put into the process of naming my Gypsy. It was kinda like, "Fluffy? Nope. Spot? Naaah. Gypsy? Oh yeah, that's cute! We'll name her GYPSY!" And done. 

It wasn't until about a year ago that it even occurred to me that the name Gypsy might be culturally insensitive. Then I went through a stage of obsessing. There are modern-day gypsies, and I know literally nothing about them. Is it offensive to be called that?! What if I offend someone? But I don't want to offend anyone! But it's too late to change her name; she's had it for years! I overcame my reservations about Gypsy's name by convincing myself that the chances of me running into someone of an associated culture were so minuscule it wasn't worth stressing about. 

Well.

Today a man at the dog park asked me Gypsy's name, and I told him, and he asked me if it referred to a particular group of people. I said no, and he sort of chuckled. Apparently he was of that group! I died a little. He was very cool about it and assured me most 'gypsies' wouldn't have a problem with the name. Still, I feel like a doofus.

Have any of you encountered awkward, insensitive, or politically incorrect pet names? How did you handle them? Was the name generally well-received?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Solid black GSD named Django owned by four different white people.

They did not see the problem


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

um... to be honest i don't either. could you explain?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's a black dog given the name of a slave that's owned by white people. I do not understand how one couldn't see that as offensive.

I am not one to seriously play the race card, but I was incredibly insulted by it (and so were many others)


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

IMO, if someone is going to get all upset and offended because of a dog name that some stranger chose without really knowing the person that they are "offending" personally, then I think that person needs to stop being so easily offended and maybe realize that the world doesn't revolve around them.

Not that there's anything wrong with WANTING to be more sensitive to other peoples political correctness, but I really think our society is getting to a point where anyone is afraid to say or do anything because they are afraid of offending someone.

Also, there are some instances where it IS just kind of plain wrong, like Xeph's example. That's just..no :/


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i had no idea that was the name of a slave. that is pretty bad.

i can't think of anything else off the top of my head but someone at the dog park said they should have named their horse chief because it had an "indian chief" on the side... like a spot shaped like that, eye roll...

eta: you posted while i was typing... i am a proud supporter of the social justice movement and of poc so don't get me caught up in that, I'm with xeph all the way.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kayota said:


> i had no idea that was the name of a slave. that is pretty bad.
> 
> i can't think of anything else off the top of my head but someone at the dog park said they should have named their horse chief because it had an "indian chief" on the side... like a spot shaped like that, eye roll...
> 
> eta: you posted while i was typing... i am a proud supporter of the social justice movement and of poc so don't get me caught up in that, I'm with xeph all the way.


Haha well I think we're on the same page tbh, I think it's a good idea to be sensitive to other people, but there are those that take it too far..


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Honestly I would be uncomfortable with that name because there is so much prejudice against gypsies back in Eastern Europe. To my ears it clangs like Xeph's example. But I think the modern US is broadly oblivious on the topic, like how in the US "mick" would have a lot more sting one hundred years ago here but now everyone is always claiming to be a quarter Irish or whatever. Different racism in different places.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I can totally understand being offended by the name Django! Yikes. 

Frankly, I could also understand being offended by the name Gypsy, which is why I feel bad. It would have been so easy to name her something completely unoffensive instead. I just didn't THINK at the time.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

GoGoGypsy said:


> I can totally understand being offended by the name Django! Yikes.
> 
> Frankly, I could also understand being offended by the name Gypsy, which is why I feel bad. It would have been so easy to name her something completely unoffensive instead. I just didn't THINK at the time.


Like Parus said, the term "Gypsy" is much more offensive in Eastern Europe due to the history, like with African Americans and the slave trade in the US. Also, I think that man was probably the best person you could have run in to, he wasn't offended because it's a dogs name. If it were me, I would use it as an opportunity to educate people, instead of getting offended by it. Ignorance is no excuse, but you shouldn't be afraid of being punished for just generally not knowing.

This is also just me here, but I find that people get offended when they feel they have to defend something against others, or that they are somehow "ashamed" of that part of themselves. If truly ignorant and uneducated people want to bash me for being (insert whatever here), I kind of feel sad for them because they clearly know nothing of what they speak of. I'm also working on anger management so I have a different way of dealing with people than others.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Solid black GSD named Django owned by four different white people.
> 
> They did not see the problem


Wow, I have no words for this.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is an article. It only brushes the surface, but it is a sound basic overview. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/21/world/europe/roma-discrimination/


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I thought about that a lot before I decided to keep Gypsy's name. I don't like calling it out in public, but I usually never have to. When I was growing up I named one of our black chickens Africa, but the other black one was named Asia. I was very young at the time and didn't think of it as being offensive. 

I know of a few dogs named Django as it has become super popular because of the movie. None of them are black dogs though. 

I know someone with a redbone named Cooter...yeah.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

d_ray said:


> Wow, I have no words for this.


I actually dared to speak up and tell them why it was insensitive.

The response I got? "I think it's cute..."

Nearly died.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Xeph said:


> I actually dared to speak up and tell them why it was insensitive.
> 
> The response I got? "I think it's cute..."
> 
> Nearly died.


That's kinda rude that they didn't even try to apologize for offending you in a CLEARLY offensive situation. I do agree with missc89 people are getting more and more offended for little reasons that are stupid and they need to suck it up but in THIS situation it's just clearly inappropriate


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Xeph said:


> I actually dared to speak up and tell them why it was insensitive.
> 
> The response I got? "I think it's cute..."
> 
> Nearly died.


Wow..just..winners, some peoples children..


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

missc89 said:


> Like Parus said, the term "Gypsy" is much more offensive in Eastern Europe due to the history, like with African Americans and the slave trade in the US. Also, I think that man was probably the best person you could have run in to, he wasn't offended because it's a dogs name. If it were me, I would use it as an opportunity to educate people, instead of getting offended by it. Ignorance is no excuse, but you shouldn't be afraid of being punished for just generally not knowing.
> 
> This is also just me here, but I find that people get offended when they feel they have to defend something against others, or that they are somehow "ashamed" of that part of themselves. If truly ignorant and uneducated people want to bash me for being (insert whatever here), I kind of feel sad for them because they clearly know nothing of what they speak of. I'm also working on anger management so I have a different way of dealing with people than others.


My current understanding is that 'gypsy' was once considered a very derogatory term, especially in Eastern Europe, but it's generally more accepted now? Here in the US at least, it's all but lost its negative connotation. Not to say I'd never run into someone offended by it. I'd probably apologize, and explain I was completely ignorant at the time of naming her, and mean absolutely no disrespect. That's pretty much what I did today, but like I said, he acted very okay with it. 

I've actually run into quite a few dogs named Gypsy IRL. I wonder if people were/are ignorant or just don't care.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> That's kinda rude that they didn't even try to apologize for offending you in a CLEARLY offensive situation. I do agree with missc89 people are getting more and more offended for little reasons that are stupid and they need to suck it up but in THIS situation it's just clearly inappropriate


Yup! Holy crap yup! Like I'm all for pushing the envelope, but I'm not going to slice through it with a claymore!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know people who get all bent out of shape if someone's dog is named after them. Charlie or Sally or Penny or whatever (my brother's girlfriend when I got Penny was mad because her sister's name is Penny). Well, sorry, dogs get names and sometimes people have the same names. If they think having a dog named the same as you is insulting that's their problem. Unless someone is deliberately naming their dog after you in a bad way (I did actually know a guy who named his dog after his ex because "she's a bitch") there's nothing insulting about it. We generally like dogs in this country. 

There are some words I think would be unacceptable as a pet name. Like a black cat named Nig? Um, yeah, that's bad. Don't try to tell me you meant something else. Grumpy Cat's name is sort of like that. Her name is Tarder Sauce (they claim), they always called her Tard before she got famous. I really don't think they misspelled tartar sauce like they claim.

Other names, it's harder. My dad was a Chief in the Navy. If I named a dog Chief it would be after that and have nothing to do with Native Americans. And Django is a perfectly decent name (Romany in origin, ironically), maybe they named him after the musician. But because of the movie and the timing of the dog's naming it does make it a bit suspect. But where do you draw the line? I'm sure there were slaves with every name. Is it only the ones named in movies we should avoid naming dogs after? 

Basically, I don't think anyone should use deliberately offensive names for their pets but I think someone could find something offensive about every name.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It wasn't even so much that it offended me (though it did)...it's more that I told them WHY it was insensitive and probably not a good idea in the event they were truly ignorant to why it was in poor taste. 

And the response that I got for pointing out (what I'm sure was unintentional) bigotry was...that they thought it was cute. I just can't even.

That said, if they had named the dog, like, Token or something, I probably would have laughed. But no. Django.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

GoGoGypsy said:


> My current understanding is that 'gypsy' was once considered a very derogatory term, especially in Eastern Europe, but it's generally more accepted now? Here in the US at least, it's all but lost its negative connotation. Not to say I'd never run into someone offended by it. I'd probably apologize, and explain I was completely ignorant at the time of naming her, and mean absolutely no disrespect. That's pretty much what I did today, but like I said, he acted very okay with it.
> 
> I've actually run into quite a few dogs named Gypsy IRL. I wonder if people were/are ignorant or just don't care.


Another term that people find offensive is the term "mullato" when defining someone who is half african american and half caucasian. I only found out when I was talking about the word and someone who was told me they didn't like the term because it was also the term for a half horse half mule. I thought it was so cool that she had a name that was associated with an animal, but I could see why she would find it offensive.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

parus said:


> Here is an article. It only brushes the surface, but it is a sound basic overview.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/21/world/europe/roma-discrimination/


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Grumpy Cat's name is sort of like that. Her name is Tarder Sauce (they claim), they always called her Tard before she got famous. I really don't think they misspelled tartar sauce like they claim.


I always thought it's name was Tartar Sauce and thought that it was such a cute name. There's no way they accidentally misspelled it. I would never name a pet something like that it's awful.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah there was a dog that was named a racial slur spelled backwards. I am not sure if they intended it but I have never heard the name before and it wouldn't have surprised me. Of course when pointed out it was an 'oopsie!' and the dog kept the name. If it were me, that dog would be getting a new name fast!

We have a horse named Gypsy (I did not name her. She came as Willow but they didn't like that). I don't think people realize often that it refers to a group of people. Or they think it refers to a group of people that used to exist.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I had no idea what Django meant. I know a LOT of dogs with that name. 

Not a dog, but my parents let us name our cat when we were young. We were idiots and wanted something that "sounded Japanese" so we went with Tokio. Yes, with an i. Well he's now 14 and lives with me. I have always called him Tok (sounds like toke) and had no idea until I was a junior in college that toke is slang for smoking marijuana. 

So for years I've been calling him my little puff from a marijuana pipe. *facepalm*


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kingfisher said:


> I had no idea what Django meant. I know a LOT of dogs with that name.
> 
> Not a dog, but my parents let us name our cat when we were young. We were idiots and wanted something that "sounded Japanese" so we went with Tokio. Yes, with an i. Well he's now 14 and lives with me. I have always called him Tok (sounds like toke) and had no idea until I was a junior in college that toke is slang for smoking marijuana.
> 
> So for years I've been calling him my little puff from a marijuana pipe. *facepalm*


Oh you made me giggle! Oh that is fantastic.

I'm sorry but if you are a grown-a** person who is going to get mad at a pets name because KIDS named that pet? You turn around and walk RIGHT out of my face! 

The ONLY people who should be able to get away with naming a black dog "blackie" is a kid, because they're literally as innocent as the dog it is naming. Granted, some kids can be horrible evil little gremlins, but I think the worst they can do is call a dog "butt" and the parents would just find another name...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I've known two characters named Jango (one from One Piece and one from a book by the same name, both white afaik though the one in One Piece is based off of Michael Jackson)-- would it be offensive to use that, since it's so similar? I've always liked it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My sister has a dog named Bernard. He goes by Nard 99% of the time.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Granted, some kids can be horrible evil little gremlins, but I think the worst they can do is call a dog "butt" and the parents would just find another name...


My childhood friend had 2 cats named Butt Girl and Butt Boy. Their parents didn't even make them change the names!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kayota said:


> Just out of curiosity, I've known two characters named Jango (one from One Piece and one from a book by the same name, both white afaik though the one in One Piece is based off of Michael Jackson)-- would it be offensive to use that, since it's so similar? I've always liked it.


Jango is also in Star Wars.

My brother has a dog named Jango. And Padme.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think it's offensive to name something Django because it's just a name. It is offensive in Xeph's circumstances unless the owners were just completely oblivious.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> My childhood friend had 2 cats named Butt Girl and Butt Boy. Their parents didn't even make them change the names!


The six year old in me just went "TEEHEE BUTTS!" and laughed histerically


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Jango is also in Star Wars.
> 
> My brother has a dog named Jango. And Padme.


Lol I had no idea, not a star wars person. The more you know.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Jango Fett! Bobba Fett's 'father'! Best bounty hunter ever!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Yeah there was a dog that was named a racial slur spelled backwards. I am not sure if they intended it but I have never heard the name before and it wouldn't have surprised me. Of course when pointed out it was an 'oopsie!' and the dog kept the name. If it were me, that dog would be getting a new name fast!
> 
> We have a horse named Gypsy (I did not name her. She came as Willow but they didn't like that). I don't think people realize often that it refers to a group of people. *Or they think it refers to a group of people that used to exist.*


This was our problem. And I didn't realize it was derogatory, at all, ever. Ignorance is bliss, haha. 



> I have always called him Tok (sounds like toke) and had no idea until I was a junior in college that toke is slang for smoking marijuana.
> 
> So for years I've been calling him my little puff from a marijuana pipe. *facepalm*


FOR YEARS my husband regularly called me Koro as his own personal play on my nickname. Then, one day, we were Googling names, and... Well, Google it.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh...my...goodness...PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTT so hard not to laugh out loud in the middle of the office!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> It's a black dog given the name of a slave that's owned by white people. I do not understand how one couldn't see that as offensive.
> 
> I am not one to seriously play the race card, but I was incredibly insulted by it (and so were many others)


I didn't realize the slave connection until the recent movie. I always think of Django Reinhardt, the jazz guitarist (who was of Gypsy origins). According to wikipedia, the nickname Django is from a Romani word. I actually thought it was a really cute dog name back when I was in my jazz phase, but now that it has a different context I wouldn't use it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

GoGoGypsy said:


> FOR YEARS my husband regularly called me Koro as his own personal play on my nickname. Then, one day, we were Googling names, and... Well, Google it.


I Googled it. HAHAHA OMG I'm so sorry.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> I Googled it. HAHAHA OMG I'm so sorry.


Right!? out of all of the unfortunate things to have a cute name!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Oh...my...goodness...PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTT so hard not to laugh out loud in the middle of the office!!


I was also like WHHAAAATTT?!!! that's a thing???! but they have a word for everything I guess...It's not funny or embarrassing but it was kind of neat because we were typing in names in the google translator *translating english to japanese* and I typed in Josh and the Japanese translation is Joshu (which happens to be my nickname for him *not very creative I know*) but it was just like huh that's kinda cool *though not funny*


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> I was also like WHHAAAATTT?!!! that's a thing???! but they have a word for everything I guess...It's not funny or embarrassing but it was kind of neat because we were typing in names in the google translator *translating english to japanese* and I typed in Josh and the Japanese translation is Joshu (which happens to be my nickname for him *not very creative I know*) but it was just like huh that's kinda cool *though not funny*


The most embarrassing nick name is the one that my great aunt gave me, and she's the only one who can call me that... She calls me Missy Melissy.. blergh. lol


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

GoGoGypsy said:


> My current understanding is that 'gypsy' was once considered a very derogatory term, especially in Eastern Europe, but it's generally more accepted now? Here in the US at least, it's all but lost its negative connotation. Not to say I'd never run into someone offended by it. I'd probably apologize, and explain I was completely ignorant at the time of naming her, and mean absolutely no disrespect. That's pretty much what I did today, but like I said, he acted very okay with it.
> 
> I've actually run into quite a few dogs named Gypsy IRL. I wonder if people were/are ignorant or just don't care.


Well, it's a different word in other languages, of course. It really has not lost the negative connotation, IMO - have you heard about someone being "gypped"? Same word. More like "gypsy" is outdated and has been used insultingly by a lot of people. It is basically like naming your dog *****, pronounced Neeegro. Like if your Roma grandpa calls himself a gypsy that's cool, but that's about it.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

guess the only naming that I found concerning was from a 9 year old boy coming up on his own to name his black kitten Lucifer.. ??? just struck me as interesting as his Mom thought that was so cute of him to think of it... OK ???


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

missc89 said:


> The most embarrassing nick name is the one that my great aunt gave me, and she's the only one who can call me that... She calls me Missy Melissy.. blergh. lol


Name twins!

My dad calls me Lisser-loo, lol


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> guess the only naming that I found concerning was from a 9 year old boy coming up on his own to name his black kitten Lucifer.. ??? just struck me as interesting as his Mom thought that was so cute of him to think of it... OK ???


I actually really like the name Lucifer because it means "light-bringer" which is really pretty neat I think but because of the association with the name I would never use it  I actually was really considering using it as a baby name for a little while because of it's meaning but ultimately decided against it because the only thing people would think is Satan  sad


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> I actually really like the name Lucifer because it means "light-bringer" which is really pretty neat I think but because of the association with the name I would never use it  I actually was really considering using it as a baby name for a little while because of it's meaning but ultimately decided against it because the only thing people would think is Satan  sad


I don't think I would use it for a person, but I would use it for a pet. (not that I specifically want to name a pet that, but I wouldn't be put off if someone told me that was their pet's name)


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I personally don't like where a lot of people THINK I got Jubel's name from. Confederate general Jubel Early who served under Stonewall Jackson and Robert E. Lee, I'd never heard of him before but have had countless people ask me if Jubel is named after him. Now it is possible whoever assigned him that name at the rescue had Jubel Early in mind but for both my brother and I we went straight to Jubal Harshaw from Stranger in a Strange Land and a few other Heinlein books. Jubel Early wrote papers on the inferiority of the black man, a lot of his writings were used in the founding papers of the KKK. So yeah... I get a bit offended when people think I named my dog after Jubel Early.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

dagwall said:


> I personally don't like where a lot of people THINK I got Jubel's name from. Confederate general Jubel Early who served under Stonewall Jackson and Robert E. Lee, I'd never heard of him before but have had countless people ask me if Jubel is named after him. Now it is possible whoever assigned him that name at the rescue had Jubel Early in mind but for both my brother and I we went straight to Jubal Harshaw from Stranger in a Strange Land and a few other Heinlein books. Jubel Early wrote papers on the inferiority of the black man, a lot of his writings were used in the founding papers of the KKK. So yeah... I get a bit offended when people think I named my dog after Jubel Early.


Darn, and here I was thinking it was a Firefly reference.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

dagwall said:


> I personally don't like where a lot of people THINK I got Jubel's name from. Confederate general Jubel Early who served under Stonewall Jackson and Robert E. Lee, I'd never heard of him before but have had countless people ask me if Jubel is named after him. Now it is possible whoever assigned him that name at the rescue had Jubel Early in mind but for both my brother and I we went straight to Jubal Harshaw from Stranger in a Strange Land and a few other Heinlein books. Jubel Early wrote papers on the inferiority of the black man, a lot of his writings were used in the founding papers of the KKK. So yeah... I get a bit offended when people think I named my dog after Jubel Early.


I thought Jubel was short for Jubilee you know like a celebration


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I had an earthworm (seriously) named Whizzer. Lol


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> We have a horse named Gypsy (I did not name her. She came as Willow but they didn't like that). I don't think people realize often that it refers to a group of people. *Or they think it refers to a group of people that used to exist.*


To me this is the real problem, the general public is very ignorant about Roma people even though it is a huge minority group with distinct culture. I guess I understand it in the US, but to me it sounds like being surprised there are still Jews around or something.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> I thought Jubel was short for Jubilee you know like a celebration


I thought it Jubel was short for Jubilee from X-Men


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

dagwall said:


> I personally don't like where a lot of people THINK I got Jubel's name from. Confederate general Jubel Early who served under Stonewall Jackson and Robert E. Lee, I'd never heard of him before but have had countless people ask me if Jubel is named after him. Now it is possible whoever assigned him that name at the rescue had Jubel Early in mind but for both my brother and I we went straight to Jubal Harshaw from Stranger in a Strange Land and a few other Heinlein books. Jubel Early wrote papers on the inferiority of the black man, a lot of his writings were used in the founding papers of the KKK. So yeah... I get a bit offended when people think I named my dog after Jubel Early.


It's a real shame how one guy can wreck a name. Like I can't name a kid Iosef now even though it's a family name, lol.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

parus said:


> To me this is the real problem, the general public is very ignorant about Roma people even though it is a huge minority group with distinct culture. I guess I understand it in the US, but to me it sounds like being surprised there are still Jews around or something.


Yeah, I think a lot of people in the US really don't understand that Gypsy refers to an actual ethnic group. Doesn't help that there was that My Gyspy Wedding show or whatever it was called on TLC.

As for dog names, I used to want to have a dog named Apache or Cherokee. I just really like those names and am very interested in Native American culture. But I got older and (hopefully) wiser and realized those names would be very distasteful.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> Name twins!
> 
> My dad calls me Lisser-loo, lol


Hahaha yay!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I have to admit, I did laugh about a guy here naming his white dog "kass'aq" (gussuk). Double standards, but...it was still funny.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a cat named Diablo, he was black. I didn't (and still dont) think it was in bad taste.

I know a person that recently named their black lab Django because they loved the movie. They are white. I don't think it's in bad taste because they weren't trying to offend anyone, they just wanted to name their dog after the main character in their favorite movie.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I know a person that recently named their black lab Django because they loved the movie. They are white. I don't think it's in bad taste because they weren't trying to offend anyone, they just wanted to name their dog after the main character in their favorite movie.


Not wanting to offend someone doesn't make something inoffensive.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Darn, and here I was thinking it was a Firefly reference.


See I hadn't actually seen Firefly 5 years ago so that had no reference to me. When I DID watch Firefly and Jubal Early the bounty hunter popped up and laughed by butt off because the character was black. I instantly knew the director did that on purpose too. 



kcomstoc said:


> I thought Jubel was short for Jubilee you know like a celebration





missc89 said:


> I thought it Jubel was short for Jubilee from X-Men


He is a very happy guy and that is one of his many nicknames. A fair number of people who meet him think that is part of his namesake, just joyful jubilation = Jubel. Which I'm fine with and partly why I think the name fits him so well. He is jubilant.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

parus said:


> I have to admit, I did laugh about a guy here naming his white dog "kass'aq" (gussuk). Double standards, but...it was still funny.


eh, there aren't really "double standards" in racism. it doesn't really go both ways.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I had a cat named Diablo, he was black. I didn't (and still dont) think it was in bad taste.
> 
> I know a person that recently named their black lab Django because they loved the movie. They are white. I don't think it's in bad taste because they weren't trying to offend anyone, they just wanted to name their dog after the main character in their favorite movie.


Diablo isn't offensive. Django is - context matters.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I had a cat named Diablo, he was black. I didn't (and still dont) think it was in bad taste.
> 
> I know a person that recently named their black lab Django because they loved the movie. They are white. I don't think it's in bad taste because they weren't trying to offend anyone, they just wanted to name their dog after the main character in their favorite movie.


this sorta settles it ,, as my Grandparents were Romanian Gypsy's and they had a black GSD named Diablo..


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

bowie said:


> Diablo isn't offensive. Django is - context matters.


I'm sure there are lots of people who are very religious who would be offended by Diablo...


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> I'm sure there are lots of people who are very religious who would be offended by Diablo...


Or a lot of disgruntled women who are being ignored by their boyfriends XD


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> I'm sure there are lots of people who are very religious who would be offended by Diablo...


But those religious people do not have a history of persecution, at least in the United States. They can be offended but it's not offensive in the way Django is. 

My roommate's black rescue poodle had an absolutely racist name when she got him, which I'm not comfortable saying here but it was a slur. He now has an innocuous name.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Willowy said:


> I know people who get all bent out of shape if someone's dog is named after them. Charlie or Sally or Penny or whatever (my brother's girlfriend when I got Penny was mad because her sister's name is Penny). Well, sorry, dogs get names and sometimes people have the same names. If they think having a dog named the same as you is insulting that's their problem. Unless someone is deliberately naming their dog after you in a bad way (I did actually know a guy who named his dog after his ex because "she's a bitch") there's nothing insulting about it. We generally like dogs in this country.
> 
> Basically, I don't think anyone should use deliberately offensive names for their pets but I think someone could find something offensive about every name.


My first dogs name was Kelsey, my roommates name is Kelsey.

My parents current dogs name is Meeka, Kelsey's daughters name is Mikayla and her nick-name is Meeka. 

I laughed, she laughed, no offense was taken, it was great.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

ireth0 said:


> I'm sure there are lots of people who are very religious who would be offended by Diablo...


Meh. Not remotely the same.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So here's the question then; who gets to decide whose offended-ness is valid and whose isn't?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> So here's the question then; who gets to decide whose offended-ness is valid and whose isn't?


The person who makes a bigger stink about how offended they are, the loudest person?

Ok that was a bit harsh, because sometimes there are very good reasons for a person to be offended by something, but in all honesty the offense is to you, and it is a personal offense, so maybe if people realized "ok well this is only offensive to me so why is it offensive to me? Does it really bother me that much?"

Very good question Ireth..


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

ireth0 said:


> So here's the question then; who gets to decide whose offended-ness is valid and whose isn't?


I'm not touching this question with a ten foot pole. Not worth it.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

bowie said:


> Diablo isn't offensive. Django is - context matters.


Would it matter if django was a yellow lab?


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Would it matter if django was a yellow lab?


Honestly, then I would not have much issue with it.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

notgaga said:


> But those religious people do not have a history of persecution, at least in the United States. They can be offended but it's not offensive in the way Django is.


Yes. I mean, there are debatable things and things that come down to personal taste, but when you are talking about a group that has recently (in historical terms) been on the receiving end of genocidal acts, like African-Americans or Roma, I would say it is unambiguous.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

parus said:


> Well, it's a different word in other languages, of course. It really has not lost the negative connotation, IMO - have you heard about someone being "gypped"? Same word. More like "gypsy" is outdated and has been used insultingly by a lot of people. It is basically like naming your dog *****, pronounced Neeegro. Like if your Roma grandpa calls himself a gypsy that's cool, but that's about it.


I don't think a lot of people realize the connotation with the word 'gypped' and that it originally came from the word gypsy. I actually didn't know that until a few years ago. Embarrassing for sure.



parus said:


> To me this is the real problem, the general public is very ignorant about Roma people even though it is a huge minority group with distinct culture. I guess I understand it in the US, but to me it sounds like being surprised there are still Jews around or something.


I agree but I think people don't think beyond 'Gypsy = fortune tellers and dancers from Hunchback of Notre Dame' At least in America, they seem much more aware in Europe.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I find it very easy to be unaware of other countries histories, just because our school systems tend to concentrate on the country's history in which you reside. You have to go out and research on your OWN about other countries history, and not everyone is that determined to learn everything there is to know about everything.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> So here's the question then; who gets to decide whose offended-ness is valid and whose isn't?


I tend to side with the people who can show how whatever they're offended about has had a detrimental effect against them and/or a group of people they identify with. 

Especially if it has a history of widespread support, like, say, the US government endorsing slavery, and Django being connotative of a slave. 

Also, there is no such thing as reverse racism. Bigotry and/or prejudice can go both ways, but according to definition nobody can be racist against a white person in the United States or any other country where white people are 1. the majority and/or 2. in power.

edit: it's not necessarily about validity for me. it's about context.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> I don't think a lot of people realize the connotation with the word 'gypped' and that it originally came from the word gypsy. I actually didn't know that until a few years ago. Embarrassing for sure.
> 
> I agree but I think people don't think beyond 'Gypsy = fortune tellers and dancers from Hunchback of Notre Dame' At least in America, they seem much more aware in Europe.


I am trying to put this idea into words...I think there is a difference between being genuinely ignorant, and being willfully ignorant, you know? And I think a lot of people are genuinely ignorant on topics like this, in the sense that they really don't know. And that's not blameworthy, usually, that's just circumstance. (Although some people do choose to shelter themselves excessively, but that's a different topic.) But I also think a lot of people, once they do by chance hear a bit on the topic, then _choose_ willful ignorance. 

If that makes sense.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

notgaga said:


> I tend to side with the people who can show how whatever they're offended about has had a detrimental effect against them and/or a group of people they identify with.
> 
> Especially if it has a history of widespread support, like, say, the US government endorsing slavery, and Django being connotative of a slave.
> 
> ...


That was a really well worded answer to a very tough question.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

parus said:


> I am trying to put this idea into words...I think there is a difference between being genuinely ignorant, and being willfully ignorant, you know? And I think a lot of people are genuinely ignorant on topics like this, in the sense that they really don't know. And that's not blameworthy, usually, that's just circumstance. (Although some people do choose to shelter themselves excessively, but that's a different topic.) But I also think a lot of people, once they do by chance hear a bit on the topic, then _choose_ willful ignorance.
> 
> If that makes sense.


Unfortunately, that makes a TON of sense. I'm going to use DF as an example. How many people do we know who don't train dogs properly, but they're 'stuck in their old ways', like people who will yank on a dogs leash to get them to behave. Willful ignorance - they know what they are doing is wrong, but choose not to find the 'better way' (for lack of a better term) for one reason or another.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

missc89 said:


> That was a really well worded answer to a very tough question.


Thanks. It's definitely more complex than that, but really there is tons of literature out there and free courses about this, I'm sure. Then there's also the issue of, like, religious persecution which can happen between different religions with people of mainly the same race. But again, it's to do with power and systematic discrimination.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

notgaga said:


> Thanks. It's definitely more complex than that, but really there is tons of literature out there and free courses about this, I'm sure. Then there's also the issue of, like, religious persecution which can happen between different religions with people of mainly the same race. But again, it's to do with power and systematic discrimination.


I know that there is a LOT of controversy around this issue, and I'm not trying to start an all out war here, but radical feminists come to mind when I think of people who are easily offended over the smallest things... Please note the use of the word *RADICAL* in front of *feminist*


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I personally feel like the world is overly offended by everything today and take things way too seriously.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Would it matter if django was a yellow lab?


Or if the owners weren't white? I'm not being snarky - honestly, would it matter? 



Laurelin said:


> I don't think a lot of people realize the connotation with the word 'gypped' and that it originally came from the word gypsy. I actually didn't know that until a few years ago. Embarrassing for sure.


Ha, a LOT of people don't know that. My husband has some Romany blood and we used to joke about being mock-offended at people using 'gypped' around us, and hardly anyone ever knew where it came from. Then people were always completely mortified so we stopped because we didn't actually care and it just made people feel bad. 




> I agree but I think people don't think beyond 'Gypsy = fortune tellers and dancers from Hunchback of Notre Dame' At least in America, they seem much more aware in Europe.


It is still used commonly as a very derogatory term in some areas of Europe. At a previous job a group of my husband's co-workers were from Turkey and holy cow... they would go on some seriously racist rants about the "dirty gypsies" from time to time. (Without realizing he WAS one, presumably.) Apparently they danced long into the night and made a lot of noise? He wasn't personally offended by it but dang, what he told me about was some nasty stuff.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

^ there are definitely people who take any given issue to the absolute extreme (and honestly I'm not talking about bra burning and other inflammatory jabs at feminism, because I find those unoriginal and missing the point). I say this as a staunch feminist. 

It's tricky to talk about.

Edit: I just figured out how to quote on mobile but that is meant for misc## I forget... Sorry! I'm really bad at numbers


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I personally feel like the world is overly offended by everything today and take things way too seriously.


Yup! Agree completely 100%! It's all of the "special snowflakes that are one in a million and you are the ONLY thing that is important in this world!" It's not a bad thing to want your kid to be different or an individual, but please don't make an egotistical narcissist out of it...


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Well from now on when I name a dog or any animal I'm coming here to ask first  half these people I'm drawing a blank on,lol.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

notgaga said:


> ^ there are definitely people who take any given issue to the absolute extreme (and honestly I'm not talking about bra burning and other inflammatory jabs at feminism, because I find those unoriginal and missing the point). I say this as a staunch feminist.
> 
> It's tricky to talk about.


As someone who is not a feminist, but a 'gender-equalist', we need more feminists like you.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

missc89 said:


> As someone who is not a feminist, but a 'gender-equalist',


That's what feminism is.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Would it matter if django was a yellow lab?


The sincere answer is no. Django in and of itself is not offensive. The context in which this dog was named...it really puts a bad taste in one's mouth.

ETA: I need to add that I was surprised by my own reaction to the dog's name. I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

In the book _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_, the author recounts a story of when she was at a book signing, and a woman came up to her and began lamenting at length how she had always wanted to learn about grammar, but had never had the opportunity, and she felt very sad about it, but what can you do, etc. etc.

At the signing of a short, affordable, entertaining book on grammar, where there was a pile of copies for sale right in front of her.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

bowie said:


> That's what feminism is.


I really wish I could say that that is currently what feminism is, and I truly believe that that is what it was in the beginning, but look up Anita Sarkeesian. THAT is what the word "feminist" is associated with today, unfortunately, at least to me.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

missc89 said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > That's what feminism is.
> ...


I actually really appreciate what she is trying to do. There is a saying that I'll butcher but it's essentially "the comments section of an article on feminism prove why feminism is needed." She pointed out the misogyny of video games and received death threats. 

Sorry, I know this isnt relevant, I'll stop derailing!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

bowie said:


> That's what feminism is.


Bowie is absolutely right. Feminism is about equality. Pure and simple. Sure people try and make it about other things but that doesn't make it true.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

notgaga said:


> I actually really appreciate what she is trying to do. There is a saying that I'll butcher but it's essentially "the comments section of an article on feminism prove why feminism is needed." She pointed out the misogyny of video games and received death threats.
> 
> Sorry, I know this isnt relevant, I'll stop derailing!


I will believe what she has to say about video games when she can prove to me that she's actually played them and not just 'read up about them.' Also, some of the video games she's bashing were created by women.

There are a lot of things I do not agree with in what she is trying to do, but I can appreciate the fact that she is trying (in her own weird way I guess?) to get the issue of feminism out there.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Fortunately feminism is not just anita sarkeesian. I don't know if she's played the games or not. I do know of the pervasive comments that female and even male players receive from male players.

When it comes down to it, it's about equity. And not even just for women anymore. Feminists have kind of wound up backing all kinds of marginalized people and groups.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

If someone named their dog Django because they really liked the character in the movie, shouldn't that be a good thing? The issue would be people not knowing how/why the dog was named.



> Ok that was a bit harsh, because sometimes there are very good reasons for a person to be offended by something, but in all honesty the offense is to you, and it is a personal offense, so maybe if people realized "ok well this is only offensive to me so why is it offensive to me? Does it really bother me that much?"


 I agree with this. Most of the time it is a personal thing that someone is CHOOSING to get upset about. I think if no offense was meant there should be none taken.

On a side note, a few months ago my husband and I got onto the topic of "where do all of these expressions come from and why do we use them". We started looking up the origins of some common expressions and honestly most of them were pretty disturbing. They're only not offensive because the events happened so long ago that it's no longer relevant. The one that sticks in my head is "rule of thumb". 

Even knowing where they came from doesn't necessarily stop me from using them. The original meaning is no longer relevant; it's changed completely.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly I think it's so dismissive to say people choose to be offended by things. People feel what they feel. Saying they "should" feel something different than what they actually feel really doesn't sit right with me and feels so infantilizing.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Honestly I think it's so dismissive to say people choose to be offended by things. People feel what they feel. Saying they "should" feel something different than what they actually feel really doesn't sit right with me and feels so infantilizing.


 But they can CHOOSE to make a big deal about it or they can CHOOSE to let it slide realizing the person didn't mean anything offensively.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Jen2010 said:


> But they can CHOOSE to make a big deal about it or they can CHOOSE to let it slide realizing the person didn't mean anything offensively.


Again, I find this dismissive. If something upsets you, just keep your mouth shut. Don't make waves. Stuff it. 

If that's what we all did, a lot of things people have fought for might never have come to pass.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Again, I find this dismissive. If something upsets you, just keep your mouth shut. Don't make waves. Stuff it.
> 
> If that's what we all did, a lot of things people have fought for might never have come to pass.


 I think you're putting words in my mouth. I didn't say how a person should or shouldn't react. But it is a choice which you do.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I call Jasmine banana and just found out this apparently is a slur.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

This ventures into the question of type of ignorance. I don't think it's the job of the oppressed to educate those who say things that are offensive because they "didn't mean" it but I do think it can be helpful to point out where they've been offensive in the hope that the offending party (pardon the pun) look into it for their own knowledge. Staying quiet, or expecting someone, especially a member of a subjugated group, to stay quiet because it'll be a headache for a member of the majority is both privilege and oppression.

You can't say something offensive and then just expect people to let it slide.

edit: DANG IT I keep forgetting to hit reply with quote but this was meant for Jen2010's "But they can CHOOSE to make a big deal about it or they can CHOOSE to let it slide realizing the person didn't mean anything offensively."


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

notgaga said:


> This ventures into the question of type of ignorance. I don't think it's the job of the oppressed to educate those who say things that are offensive because they "didn't mean" it but I do think it can be helpful to point out where they've been offensive in the hope that the offending party (pardon the pun) look into it for their own knowledge. Staying quiet, or expecting someone, especially a member of a subjugated group, to stay quiet because it'll be a headache for a member of the majority is both privilege and oppression.
> 
> You can't say something offensive and then just expect people to let it slide.


Right. And honestly I think a lot of the "everything is offensive these days!" is more like... it always WAS offensive, people just feel more comfortable speaking up/pointing it out now. 

It sucks to have to change behavior you've never put any thought into. But that doesn't mean the sky is falling.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> but I do think it can be helpful to point out where they've been offensive in the hope that the offending party (pardon the pun) look into it for their own knowledge.


 I absolutely agree.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

d_ray said:


> I call Jasmine banana and just found out this apparently is a slur.


Since when is a fruit a slur?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

missc89 said:


> I will believe what she has to say about video games when she can prove to me that she's actually played them and not just 'read up about them.' Also, some of the video games she's bashing were created by women.
> 
> There are a lot of things I do not agree with in what she is trying to do, but I can appreciate the fact that she is trying (in her own weird way I guess?) to get the issue of feminism out there.


I have played video games and seen some very interesting "armor". I don't want my female characters wearing a bikini, thank you.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Right now, no I haven't met any dogs with politically incorrect names. Years ago though when I was writing a short story, I named a dog ******. My parents said to change it as that was wrong, so I did. At the time I didn't know it was associated with calling a black person a bad name. The name was changed to Meteor.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

To add one more, My mom had a black miniature poodle taken from a breeder with Alzheimer's. The rescue believed she was named Oprah Winfrey.
My mom (white) thought that could be at least awkward ... So she changed it to Olivia


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

sassafras said:


> and holy cow...


 I think you may have just offended some people in India. 

Seriously though, there's a LOT of things wrong in today's world. I'd be more on board if people got their priorities straight.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Solid black GSD named Django owned by four different white people.
> 
> They did not see the problem


This may come out as wrong....And I do NOT mean it to be... But maybe they were Tarantino fans? 
It is hard to figure exactly what Tarantino was thinking with that movie... But it is pretty evident that he was adding some poetic justice in a very ugly period of American History...Django.... Against all odds survived and freed his wife....While all the bad people died... Mostly ugly and bloody...

And pardon me if I come off wrong... I can understand the sensitivity of such matters. But through my eyes, Django was the hero of that story.... 


I have thought of using Tarantino themes in naming dogs.

I have considered naming an ACD Call Me Inglorious Basterd.... .With Aldo as a call name. 


I have a dog now we call the Hell Bitch...


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a Gypsy..can't say I care if someone finds it offensive, its not like I'm going to change it. I love the name, I think its really pretty, I don't really care about much else.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I call Peanut "Black Bitch" all the time because she's black and a bitch (in both ways). I know someone will find it offensive that's why I only do it at home.

I'm not easily offended, but there was a time at work many years ago where I was extremely offended over someone calling something "retarded". Just the way this woman said it just about sent me through the roof. I have heard people call things "retarded" thousands but that one time was horrible. Just shows that it just takes once to offend someone, however I didn't go to my boss or even say anything. I kept my mouth shut and changed the way I spoke using that word and didn't go around that person anymore. People do get butthurt too easily these days. 

Is this where I bring up the fact I know a girl who named her Pit Bull "Chernobyl"?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

bowie said:


> Yeah, I think a lot of people in the US really don't understand that Gypsy refers to an actual ethnic group. Doesn't help that there was that My Gyspy Wedding show or whatever it was called on TLC.
> 
> As for dog names, I used to want to have a dog named Apache or Cherokee. I just really like those names and am very interested in Native American culture. But I got older and (hopefully) wiser and realized those names would be very distasteful.


I had a dog named Gypsy and ALMOST got in a fight over it...When I named her, I did not even have Gypsies in mind. Gyp or Jip.... Is a slang term used at least in the South to describe a young female dog that has never had pups or a female dog that cannot have puppies...

I started calling her Gyp until I picked out a name... She started coming to Gyp so I started calling her Gypsy... Gypsy was a Black Mouth Cur... 

So I was doing some contract feral hog removal work for a guy that owned several large tract of land. At this one property he had an RV park at the South end. We caught a few hogs and Gypsy went missing.... We are pretty close to the RV park and I can smell food cooking... So I think she went off looking for a meal. So I am walking through the RV park hollering Gypsy.... Here girl.... Gypsy.... Come to me.... Gypsy Gypsy... The RV park was full of Gypsies that came down to Florida to work.... 

It got ugly real quick and had the potential to get real ugly....

Three local boys... Armed... With about a dozen hog dogs.... About 20 Gypsy men... At least some of them armed... Woman and kids.... For a bit I thought everything was going to end right there..

Luckily Gypsy the dog decided to show up. And she was wearing a heavy leather collar that said "gypsy" on it... 
The Gypsies actually were amused that I named my dog Gypsy.... They got more interested when they found out she was a good hunting dog... They became quite cordial when we offered them a couple of hogs.... And then downright neighborly when liquor came out.....


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

IMO, offensiveness is each person's perception of the name, act or whatever someone finds not appropriate. Using a word that may be considered offensive to one culture unless named for that offensive reason is just a social mistake. And it may be very possible that the person who did/named whatever had no clue it can be offensive to another person/culture.

When we adopted our last dog which was black with a white chest I wanted to name her Oreo because she looked like an Oreo cookie but my wife reminded me that it is also can be considered a racist statement ... we named her Maggie.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> This may come out as wrong....And I do NOT mean it to be... But maybe they were Tarantino fans?
> It is hard to figure exactly what Tarantino was thinking with that movie... But it is pretty evident that he was adding some poetic justice in a very ugly period of American History...Django.... Against all odds survived and freed his wife....While all the bad people died... Mostly ugly and bloody...
> 
> And pardon me if I come off wrong... I can understand the sensitivity of such matters. But through my eyes, Django was the hero of that story....
> ...


Maybe. I am not a Tarantino fan myself. That said, something about it just struck me super wrong. Offense not an emotion I seriously feel very often, and being overly PC annoys the crap out of me. This particular context just made me feel barfy.

That said, the dog hasn't been shown in two years.


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a white co worker with a black dog named Django... And her husband is African American. I didn't feel comfortable asking exactly why they chose that name, but...

Like Johnnybandit said I figure it's because Django was the hero of the story who saved his wife and conquered the bad guys through all odds. It doesn't seem offensive to name their dog after the hero of a favorite story even if it's a white person naming their dog that as long as it wasn't "because they were a white person who owned a black dog" 
I also had an African American woman come into the store with a dog named Kunta Kinte, an African American slave from the miniseries "Roots" he was not a black dog...he was a Yorkie lol. 

Now I could see naming your dog Adolf/hitler or Stalin or something because they were terrible people and to "honor" them like that imo is offensive.

My one dogs name is jasper but I call him "jap" (or "jappy")for short which can be a derogatory name for a Japanese person, that of course is not why I call him that lol but "jasp" just doesn't sound right lol. 
I do think people sometimes tend to get offended a little too easily. More in the way that they immediately assume people are purposly being offensive when in reality they meant nothing by it.
I'll use the name example, choosing the name gypsy for instance just becasue you think it's a beautiful name and not to be offensive to a certain culture. But to jump right to the conclusion that someone chose that name to offend is imo ignorant and selfish people have too much "world revolves around me" attitude. Some people do choose to offend people for no reason but I don't think its right to assume anything "good or bad" without knowing the whole story. 

So if some says they named their dog Django because they were a white person who owned a black dog and thought it was cute to name them after a black slave then heck yeah you should totally be offended.
But to me if they say they named their black(or whatever color) dog after a black slave because he was a kick butt hero from their favorite story, I don't really think that's all that bad.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Xeph said:


> Maybe. I am not a Tarantino fan myself. That said, something about it just struck me super wrong. Offense not an emotion I seriously feel very often, and being overly PC annoys the crap out of me. This particular context just made me feel barfy.
> 
> That said, the dog hasn't been shown in two years.


Nah, you're right, it's gross regardless of whether the owner(s) are Tarantino fans. I am fans of lots of things it'd be inappropriate to name a dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> I call Peanut "Black Bitch" all the time because she's black and a bitch (in both ways). I know someone will find it offensive that's why I only do it at home.


I used to sleep with my mom's two Dachshunds as well as Roxie so I'd say I slept with a Mexican bitch and two weiners... LOL


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Sugarplum said:


> I'll use the name example, choosing the name gypsy for instance just becasue you think it's a beautiful name and not to be offensive to a certain culture. But to jump right to the conclusion that someone chose that name to offend is imo ignorant and selfish people have too much "world revolves around me" attitude.


And choosing a slur or otherwise offensive term as a dog name because you like it even if other people find it legitimately degrading, _isn't_ a "world revolves around me" attitude? Of all the infinite names in the universe...lol. 

Jap. Good gravy.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

sassafras said:


> Right. And honestly I think a lot of the "everything is offensive these days!" is more like... it always WAS offensive, people just feel more comfortable speaking up/pointing it out now.
> 
> It sucks to have to change behavior you've never put any thought into. But that doesn't mean the sky is falling.


Yes. People who complain that everyone is "too PC!" and "too sensitive!" tend not to be a part of a marginalized group or have never really felt the effects of oppression against them. The words, ideas, actions that are being called offensive now? They've ALWAYS been offensive and/or oppressive. People back in what some people think of as "the good old days" either thought they had to live with the oppression or weren't confident speaking up about their discomfort. Because, ya know, they could be persecuted even more. The fact that different groups (racial, religious, LGBT, disabled, women etc) are speaking up about the fact they're offended? That's how things change. And lots of things NEED to change. You can't just expect entire groups of people to sit back and allow themselves to be marginalized forever, unless you would like to go back to the 1500s or something.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Some people here know I am considering puppy names right now...

Quite frankly.... I considered Django as a call name... It never entered my mind that it might be offensive to anyone.... If you look what Django did in the movie... He took on all comers and beat all odds. That fits an ACD..... Plus I kind of liked the fact that for the next 15 or so years I can go around saying... The "D" is silent....

I have since dismissed using the name....

Call Me The Inglorious Basterd aka Aldo or Call Me Inglorious Basterd aka Aldo IS still possibly in the running. 

In the movie Aldo was called Aldo the Apache... If I name the dog that, I suppose I might offend Native Americans. Heck am I going to offend Nazis? 

Merlin is GCH Call Me Work N Some Magic..... I have had people.... including people in my family suggest that such a name is connected to sorcery, satin worship, etc. 

The point is.... Where do you draw the line?


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess I just don't have a ton of sympathy for this "people should know _I_ don't mean it in a racist way" line of thought. Some terms and phrases are just very commonly racist. If I decide to name my cat "Negr" because my cat is black and in Russian it's a word that's not a slur, I can't exactly complain if when I go calling "Here, negr negr negr" people in the US assume I'm a horrible person. I mean, there is no law against me naming the cat Negr, but if I do so, I ought to accept the consequences without moaning about the PC Police or whatever. People inferring that I am racist because I used a racist-sounding name doesn't make me oppressed, lol.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Some people here know I am considering puppy names right now...
> 
> Quite frankly.... I considered Django as a call name... It never entered my mind that it might be offensive to anyone.... If you look what Django did in the movie... He took on all comers and beat all odds. That fits an ACD..... Plus I kind of liked the fact that for the next 15 or so years I can go around saying... The "D" is silent....
> 
> ...


Again, context. 

Naming a dog Apache - the Native population has been absolutely _decimated_, and it's not over. Nazis were not an oppressed group. Nazis are perhaps the most readily available (and acceptable... white people, at least ime and in the US tend to go batsh-t when it's even intimated any of us is racist and/or at fault for continuous racist actions on a systematic level) example of Bad White People. 

I don't know super much about wiccans but I'm fairly sure they aren't more oppressed than any other non-Christian religious group in the US (aside from the witch trials). I don't want to make any assumptions about your family, JohnnyBandit, but just because a name might go against your family's religious beliefs doesn't mean they can go around claiming they're offended and being oppressed.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

parus said:


> Well, it's a different word in other languages, of course. It really has not lost the negative connotation, IMO - have you heard about someone being "gypped"? Same word. More like "gypsy" is outdated and has been used insultingly by a lot of people. It is basically like naming your dog *****, pronounced Neeegro. Like if your Roma grandpa calls himself a gypsy that's cool, but that's about it.


I've obviously heard the term "gypped," but I can't say I considered the origin until after I realized Gypsy's name could be offensive. And I didn't realize THAT until a year, maybe two years, ago. 

See, I would never name a dog ***** because of this country's history of slavery. Just like I would never name a dog Hitler because of my awareness of WWII. These things I learned in school, read about in papers and magazines, discussed with my family. I literally knew squat about Roma people until recently. They only references to "gypsies" I've ever been exposed to are in Disney movies and reality TV. I had NO IDEA the term was derogatory or still even relevant to a group of people. Until today, no one had mentioned Gypsy's name, except to compliment it. 

Basically this:



Laurelin said:


> I don't think a lot of people realize the connotation with the word 'gypped' and that it originally came from the word gypsy. I actually didn't know that until a few years ago. Embarrassing for sure.
> 
> I agree but I think people don't think beyond 'Gypsy = fortune tellers and dancers from Hunchback of Notre Dame' At least in America, they seem much more aware in Europe.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

notgaga said:


> Again, context.
> 
> Naming a dog Apache - the Native population has been absolutely _decimated_, and it's not over. Nazis were not an oppressed group. Nazis are perhaps the most readily available (and acceptable... white people, at least ime and in the US tend to go batsh-t when it's even intimated any of us is racist and/or at fault for continuous racist actions on a systematic level) example of Bad White People.
> 
> I don't know super much about wiccans but I'm fairly sure they aren't more oppressed than any other non-Christian religious group in the US (aside from the witch trials). I don't want to make any assumptions about your family, JohnnyBandit, but just because a name might go against your family's religious beliefs doesn't mean they can go around claiming they're offended and being oppressed.


That is exactly my point..... Anyone can take anything out of context....

I could name a dog Django because I like the movie... And someone is going to to take it as offensive....

I could use a Native American name and someone could take it as offensive....

Case in point.... The Federal Government just took a stance that sports teams that use Native American Names is wrong.... But the US military has Blackhawk, Apache etc helicopters and Tomahawk Missiles.... 


I am a fan of a sports team with a native american name and mascot. The Florida State Seminoles. Other tribes protest the name... But the Seminole tribe of Florida endorses it... The tribe donates to the University... The tribe has a skybox and the tribe makes the attire worn by the mascot... 

As for my family.... Anyone can claim to be offended...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

notgaga said:


> Again, context.
> 
> Naming a dog Apache - the Native population has been absolutely _decimated_, and it's not over. Nazis were not an oppressed group. Nazis are perhaps the most readily available (and acceptable... white people, at least ime and in the US tend to go batsh-t when it's even intimated any of us is racist and/or at fault for continuous racist actions on a systematic level) example of Bad White People.
> 
> I don't know super much about wiccans but I'm fairly sure they aren't more oppressed than any other non-Christian religious group in the US (aside from the witch trials). I don't want to make any assumptions about your family, JohnnyBandit, but just because a name might go against your family's religious beliefs doesn't mean they can go around claiming they're offended and being oppressed.


Minority religious groups are oppressed in the US. Religion is never a great topic but for the record not all Pagans are Wiccans. I don't know why you would assume Johny's family are Wiccans and that is why they would be offended by his dog's call name. I can't speak for all Pagans (or Wiccans), I'm not even Pagan anymore, but in the 16years I was Celtic Pagan I never met a single person who would have been offended by a dog named for Arthurian Legend. It tends to run the other direction. That is how the oppression works. Pagan = witchcraft = Satan Worship = Evil. Pagans are responsible for all of the bad things happening in the country now, increased crime rates, unemployment, bad weather, you name it (the same applies to atheists or LGBT).


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Remaru said:


> Minority religious groups are oppressed in the US. Religion is never a great topic but for the record not all Pagans are Wiccans. I don't know why you would assume Johny's family are Wiccans and that is why they would be offended by his dog's call name. I can't speak for all Pagans (or Wiccans), I'm not even Pagan anymore, but in the 16years I was Celtic Pagan I never met a single person who would have been offended by a dog named for Arthurian Legend. It tends to run the other direction. That is how the oppression works. Pagan = witchcraft = Satan Worship = Evil. Pagans are responsible for all of the bad things happening in the country now, increased crime rates, unemployment, bad weather, you name it (the same applies to atheists or LGBT).


Um, well I was actually assuming his family was Christian, so. I have borderline fundamentalist Christian family who despise the fact that harry potter exists because magic=satan and was going from that standpoint. They also believe they are experiencing 'persecution for being Christian' because gay people exist. And Christianity is the most popular religion here. Sorry for the assumption.

For the record I'm an atheist. Atheism isn't a religion, but it is still a minority. And we are pretty much vilified too.

Johnny - Maybe I shoulda deleted the "offended" part of "offended and oppressed."


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

notgaga said:


> Um, well I was actually assuming his family was Christian, so. I have borderline fundamentalist Christian family who despise the fact that harry potter exists because magic=satan and was going from that standpoint. They also believe they are experiencing 'persecution for being Christian' because gay people exist. And Christianity is the most popular religion here. Sorry for the assumption.
> 
> For the record I'm an atheist. Atheism isn't a religion, but it is still a minority. And we are pretty much vilified too.
> 
> Johnny - Maybe I shoulda deleted the "offended" part of "offended and oppressed."


I'm an Atheist as well (I finally found I didn't actually believe in anything anymore, but that is probably a different post). I'm just not sure where Wiccans fit into your response. 

Hubby's family is like that. We've come to a comfortable place of pretending things don't exist with them. It is the only thing that works. They are good about being polite about things anyway. My family is just crazy, like my father is sure he is being oppressed and the government is coming to get him (we don't see my family anymore).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> That is exactly my point..... Anyone can take anything out of context....
> 
> I could name a dog Django because I like the movie... And someone is going to to take it as offensive....
> 
> ...


The difference is that "Redskins" is _literally_ a racist slur.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Remaru said:


> I'm an Atheist as well (I finally found I didn't actually believe in anything anymore, but that is probably a different post). I'm just not sure where Wiccans fit into your response.
> 
> Hubby's family is like that. We've come to a comfortable place of pretending things don't exist with them. It is the only thing that works. They are good about being polite about things anyway. My family is just crazy, like my father is sure he is being oppressed and the government is coming to get him (we don't see my family anymore).


I guess I jumped there from sorcery. Are there witches in existence? Like people who identify as such? Like I said idk much about wicca but I thought somewhere I'd heard about a connection to magic, so they're the closest thing I could think of. You're right, religion's a super bad example (I shoulda let it slide because this thread has already gone EVERYWHERE today). 

I'm human, I make mistakes, I learn from them.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

sassafras said:


> The difference is that "Redskins" is _literally_ a racist slur.


Have you seen this? 




This is definitely for a different thread, but my mother is actually 1/2 Eskimo (Inupiat and Athabascan) but that whole side of my family's been torn apart by alcoholism, so I didn't actually learn about that or meet her til I was an adult. Native issues have become a pretty big interest for me since then.

edit: I don't identify with the tribes because I don't have any affiliation with them, because my mother and her siblings weren't even raised by their parents either, due to alcoholism. I'm white, but my mother does have a card and tribal affiliations. That's why I mentioned her, and not that I'm a quarter.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

notgaga said:


> I guess I jumped there from sorcery. Are there witches in existence? Like people who identify as such? Like I said idk much about wicca but I thought somewhere I'd heard about a connection to magic, so they're the closest thing I could think of. You're right, religion's a super bad example (I shoulda let it slide because this thread has already gone EVERYWHERE today).
> 
> I'm human, I make mistakes, I learn from them.


Yes there are several. Wiccans "reclaimed" witch, but there are also Bella Strega, and Kitchen Witches. I am sure there are many more I don't know of as well. I only know a small portion of the Pagan groups. I was Celtic Pagan for a majority of my life and am pretty solitary when I practice but associated mostly with Druids. Quite a few Pagans believe in a form of magic. 

Funny enough, because this thread has gone everywhere. One of my close friends is Romani. He is actually half, and half Jewish. He always called his Grandmother a Gypsy. She immigrated during the Holocaust (as did most of his family). I spent a year traveling with him on the Renn Circuit. He was not offended by dogs named Gypsy, we came across more than a couple. His cats were named Lucy and Ethel (I don't know why, they just were).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

notgaga said:


> Have you seen this?


"Well when you put it that way, it sounds horrible!" lol


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Remaru said:


> Yes there are several. Wiccans "reclaimed" witch, but there are also Bella Strega, and Kitchen Witches. I am sure there are many more I don't know of as well. I only know a small portion of the Pagan groups. I was Celtic Pagan for a majority of my life and am pretty solitary when I practice but associated mostly with Druids. Quite a few Pagans believe in a form of magic.
> 
> Funny enough, because this thread has gone everywhere. One of my close friends is Romani. He is actually half, and half Jewish. He always called his Grandmother a Gypsy. She immigrated during the Holocaust (as did most of his family). I spent a year traveling with him on the Renn Circuit. He was not offended by dogs named Gypsy, we came across more than a couple. His cats were named Lucy and Ethel (I don't know why, they just were).


That's interesting, thanks for the info! Lucy and Ethel are great reference names.



sassafras said:


> "Well when you put it that way, it sounds horrible!" lol


Right?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

notgaga said:


> Johnny - Maybe I shoulda deleted the "offended" part of "offended and oppressed."


No not at all.... We are all just talking here.....

Everyone is different and shaped by their experiences and background.....

I can understand ( well sometimes it is impossible to completely understand something another has experienced unless you have walked in the same shoes) But I can certainly respect and am sensitive to how others feel on the subject....

As I said.... I am working on both a registered name and call name for a puppy that will be coming home soon...

ACD.... I like the idea of a ranching, cowboy ish themed name this time... I grew up ranching... I was working on names that involved firearms, etc... 

I grew up in the South.... Have had and been around guns my entire life......

My wife is from the Northeast...None of her family owns firearms....

She is worried her family will think a gun name will be scary.... So it can be anything...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

notgaga said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Dad is a quarter Seminole, my grandmother half....

The "redskins" are a little different than many of the sports teams with Native American Themes.

Other teams are typically named after tribes... The redskins are named after slang...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Not slang. A slur. An actual slur.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

JohnnyBandit said:


> notgaga said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen this?
> ...


That's very true, but generally teams don't use people or groups of people as team names. Mascots seem to be a bit different but I don't know of any of them that use people costumes. I could be wrong though, I'm not a big sports ball fan.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

notgaga said:


> That's very true, but generally teams don't use people or groups of people as team names. Mascots seem to be a bit different but I don't know of any of them that use people costumes. I could be wrong though, I'm not a big sports ball fan.


 I think they're all named after groups of people, aren't they? Patriots, Celtics, Packers, Vikings, Cowboys, etc.

Not all of course. Jets, Browns (maybe?), Giants (kinda?), Cardinals. But a lot are.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Not slang. A slur. An actual slur.


slang..... slur......
Potato.... Potater...


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Willowy said:


> notgaga said:
> 
> 
> > That's very true, but generally teams don't use people or groups of people as team names. Mascots seem to be a bit different but I don't know of any of them that use people costumes. I could be wrong though, I'm not a big sports ball fan.
> ...


Well, races then.

Edit for more clarity: I mean like the Indians, the Chiefs, the Seminoles, the Braves, the Redskins, etc

It seems like the only racial element there is native-related. Plus the celtics and I guess perhaps the Vikings. And maybe a few others.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

notgaga said:


> That's very true, but generally teams don't use people or groups of people as team names. Mascots seem to be a bit different but I don't know of any of them that use people costumes. I could be wrong though, I'm not a big sports ball fan.


This happens at every FSU home football game...And the Seminole Tribe of Florida endorses it and participates. 





The tribe makes the attire the student on the horse is wearing. That ensures that it is historically accurate...
Chief Osceola (the guy on the horse. Although Osceola was never a chief. Seminoles did not really have chiefs at the time Osceola lived) often hands off the spear for a special guest to plant... Many Tribal Chiefs (now an elected position within the tribe) and elders have planted the spear.... As has Burt Reynolds and Pattie LaBelle.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

There is also a HUGE bronze statue outside the stadium... Of a Seminole warrior on a horse rearing up.... Underneath is one word.... Unconquered.....

When the statue was unveiled, several tribal members spoke...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> slang..... slur......
> Potato.... Potater...


Are you even serious about this? Slang and slurs are the same? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills today.


----------



## Silly Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know if anyone made this point already, but before there was a blip of a movie called 'Django', there was a famous and influential Gypsy jazz guitarist named Django Reinhardt. When I hear 'Django' that's what I think of. But maybe I'm out of touch. Anyway I think he was more important than some Quentin Tarantino movie.

I was told recently that I you can't use the word 'thug' anymore either, even though for 9/10 of my life it has had no racial connotations. People just decided.


The real Django:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpmOTGungnA


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Silly Dog said:


> I don't know if anyone made this point already, but before there was a blip of a movie called 'Django', there was a famous and influential Gypsy jazz guitarist named Django Reinhardt. When I hear 'Django' that's what I think of. But maybe I'm out of touch. Anyway I think he was more important than some Quentin Tarantino movie.
> 
> I was told recently that I you can't use the word 'thug' anymore either, even though for 9/10 of my life it has had no racial connotations. People just decided.
> 
> ...


Haha, I made that point on the second page, but I don't know if anybody saw it. When I was younger I loved the name Django for a dog because of the musician. I would still think of that before the movie if I met a dog named Django.


----------



## Silly Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> Haha, I made that point on the second page, but I don't know if anybody saw it. When I was younger I loved the name Django for a dog because of the musician. I would still think of that before the movie if I met a dog named Django.


I hate when cool things get replaced with trivial crap.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I personally feel like the world is overly offended by everything today and take things way too seriously.


This. And I'm with Johnny too (surprisingly, lol). 

I've actually come across multiple shepherds named Django, in various colors. One Django was an insane malinois x gsd with hellfire in his eyes we would potentially be adopting. Obviously we didn't (and that experience made me never want to name a dog Django, ever). I don't think naming a black dog Django is insensitive. Should the owners have chosen a puppy with more red or fawn in its coat to be able to name it Django? No, I think I'm gonna refer back to the above quote.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

sassafras said:


> Are you even serious about this? Slang and slurs are the same? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills today.


Many comments are making feel the same way. Other people's right to feeling comfortable as a member of their minority group does trump your feeling that it's an inconvenience to pick an inoffensive name.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My Romanian boyfriend (not Romani, just Romanian) does not like the name "Gypsy" and finds it offensive.

The whole "Django" thing that Xeph was talking about is offensive, imo.

In Korea and China it's common for people to name their pets after the color of their fur, so we have names that can roughly be translated to "Blacky" or "******" but it is not racially linked at all. A lot of people from North America may make that mistake but it's just not lol.

People can call me a stick-up-the-bum overly sensitive person all they want, but honestly, as a person of a visible minority in N.America I do feel that people should be more careful and more PC. Microaggressions peeps. Look it up!


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> Haha, I made that point on the second page, but I don't know if anybody saw it. When I was younger I loved the name Django for a dog because of the musician. I would still think of that before the movie if I met a dog named Django.


The point was that those people purposefully named their black dog after the character Django who was a slave...


----------



## AreWild (Aug 16, 2012)

Relevant anecdote:

Chief (I didn't pick it. I don't like it.) is mostly black and Maya is yellow and white. They have a myriad of nicknames for them, many of which are paired. Things like Boy-dog and Girl-dog, Dweeb and Woog, Gidget and Idgit, etc. One day I heard my husband call Chief "Blackie." I was appalled and made it abundantly clear that that was not even close to acceptable, but my husband was baffled by my reaction. He, innocently, meant it as a counterpart to "Blondie."

We had a long talk about intentions and assumptions, and he doesn't call Idgit Blackie anymore.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

eenypup said:


> many comments are making feel the same way. Other people's right to feeling comfortable as a member of their minority group does trump your feeling that it's an inconvenience to pick an inoffensive name.


stop taking away people's freedom!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

When it comes to names, how people use them, why they use them, what others think of them, you can't put a finger on it. I mean, there are names when used outside of a culture are considered racist, yet empowering to those within the culture. Some things just can't and won't ever be explained rationally...they are felt, and between the people in the conversation. 

So, when I call Elsa, stinky-poo-smell-biotch, that's between her and me, and she's not easily offended!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

FTR, I do NOT personally believe that offended parties should just get over themselves. If I'd known that the name Gypsy was even remotely offensive to some people, I would have named her something else. 

But I gotta ask, what do I do now? Because beating myself up for being ignorant, while probably deserved, isn't especially productive. If I renamed her now, after 5 years, I'd get more flack in my nook of the world than I ever did calling her Gypsy. Do I just apologize to anyone who seems offended? Call her Jessie or something similar, when I remember, in public? Or go about my life as is, with a greater cultural awareness and a greater future care in the naming of pets?


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

taquitos said:


> In Korea and China it's common for people to name their pets after the color of their fur, so we have names that can roughly be translated to "Blacky" or "******" but it is not racially linked at all. A lot of people from North America may make that mistake but it's just not lol.


How funny. Filiponos tend to do that, too IME. My family usually named dogs using descriptions of their color. (Inky, Pepper, Fudgy, etc.) My parents and I broke away from that trend, but it's an interesting anecdote...


But knowing what is and isn't racially offensive can drive someone nuts. There are Native Americans who freak out at well-meaning people referring to them as "Indians" when I've met Navajos who will call themselves "Indian". I've even seen Native Americans who are fans of the Redskins football team...

I try not to be offensive to anyone, but I think just about anything can be turned offensive in peoples' minds.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

GoGoGypsy said:


> FTR, I do NOT personally believe that offended parties should just get over themselves. If I'd known that the name Gypsy was even remotely offensive to some people, I would have named her something else.
> 
> But I gotta ask, what do I do now? Because beating myself up for being ignorant, while probably deserved, isn't especially productive. If I renamed her now, after 5 years, I'd get more flack in my nook of the world than I ever did calling her Gypsy. Do I just apologize to anyone who seems offended? Call her Jessie or something similar, when I remember, in public? Or go about my life as is, with a greater cultural awareness and a greater future care in the naming of pets?


 I technically re-named Gypsy, Gypsy Moth. I don't think it makes it that much better because I'm sure the origins of the name "gypsy moth" are based off the same thing. Also it's an ugly and invasive species of moth. 

I've always had a thing against re-naming animals.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

GoGoGypsy said:


> FTR, I do NOT personally believe that offended parties should just get over themselves. If I'd known that the name Gypsy was even remotely offensive to some people, I would have named her something else.
> 
> But I gotta ask, what do I do now? Because beating myself up for being ignorant, while probably deserved, isn't especially productive. If I renamed her now, after 5 years, I'd get more flack in my nook of the world than I ever did calling her Gypsy. Do I just apologize to anyone who seems offended? Call her Jessie or something similar, when I remember, in public? Or go about my life as is, with a greater cultural awareness and a greater future care in the naming of pets?


I'm not sure :/ I mean it's one thing to say a slur or other offensive term and then learn about why it's problematic/stop using it but I'm not sure where names fit into that.

If it were me, I guess I'd go with a nickname (since I call her all sorts of crap anyway). Not meant to be advice or a solution to your problem, just trying to mentally put myself in that situation.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

GoGoGypsy said:


> FTR, I do NOT personally believe that offended parties should just get over themselves. If I'd known that the name Gypsy was even remotely offensive to some people, I would have named her something else.
> 
> But I gotta ask, what do I do now? Because beating myself up for being ignorant, while probably deserved, isn't especially productive. If I renamed her now, after 5 years, I'd get more flack in my nook of the world than I ever did calling her Gypsy. Do I just apologize to anyone who seems offended? Call her Jessie or something similar, when I remember, in public? Or go about my life as is, with a greater cultural awareness and a greater future care in the naming of pets?


??? I was serious what I said about my Moms side of the family history I loved my Grandparents, special special people in my life.. I only wished I had been older to have more opportunity to really have a chance to get to know them on an adult level.. If you had seen my grandma, with her jet black hair and beautiful olive skin and those direct black eyes. They were awesome strong driven individuals.. I would of loved to have known what really made them who they were. So I would never make the connection of your dog being named Gypsy to have anything to do with my Moms side of the family..


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Are you even serious about this? Slang and slurs are the same? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills today.


Actually yes I am..... 

And this fits right into this conversation. 

I know that the term ******* is racially offensive... And I said that in so many words. 

I also know the proper definitions both slang and slur. 

The thing is.... The English Language is not just a little bit complicated. Depending on where we are, who we are, our ethnic background, and other factors we all speak it a little differently. We use words to mean something other than their textbook definition, some of us use words that have NO meaning somewhere else. We make up words, we spell them differently, pronounce them differently. We shorten words, add sylables in pronounciation, etc.

Something as simple as car can become quite complicated.... How can a three letter word become so complicated? But depending on where you are from that word can be pronounced car, ca, cah, care, etc And some places they do not even call them cars. 
in the US a Pickup Truck is just that.. Or simply Pickup or truck. In other places they are Lories or Lory. If a person asked me to take their lory down to the feed store and pick up a ton of sweet feed, I would be wondering why they wanted me to take their bird to the feed store. 
Still on cars... Down here and in many places a police car is just that. Or a patrol car or cruiser. But the times I have been in places in the upper midwest, I have commonly heard them called prowlers. I hear prowler and I am looking for a guy sneaking around and up to no good. 

Down here we have two separate words for naked.... Naked means you ain't got no clothes on. Nekkid means you ain't got no clothes on and are up to something.

Creek is another word... Depending on where you are it can be pronounced creek, crick, crook, etc. In in Florida and South Georgia we also use the word branch to describe a creek. We have both creeks and branches down here. Some will be named a creek and some will be named a branch. I have been swimming in, fishing in, hunting around both creeks and branches all my life and I have yet to figure it out. Been worried over this for 47 years. I did have a guy tell me once that the difference is that a branch runs from or into another body of water and a creek does not. So like the creek just magically starts, runs aways and stops back into nothing? I really think it all depends on which word whomever named said creek or branch used when they named it. 



The word "slur" is just not a word I would use in that manner... I would use slang. If I were to use the word slur it would have to do with someone physically slurring their words. Like "Old Joe has had a bit to much to drink. He is slurring his words." 

I would use slang to describe Redskins or any other racially innapropriate terms. 

To many people slang is an all emcompassing term to include all words that are not proper English. And the text book definition is largely that. 

But in other places and to some people words like Ain't, Ya'll, Taters, maters, spuds are not slang at all. Just how people talk. Or "common talk". Both of my parents were career educators with advanced degrees. But both are also from the rural south. I learned very young the difference between "common talk" and how to properly speak. 

The way I grew up and where I am etc.... Slang is always bad. Slang would include all of our favorite swear, cuss, curse, words in addition to racially derogatory words, words used to describe a person that is overweight, wears glasses, etc.... Words used in ill spirit to make fun or make poor comments about someone or something. Slang = bad words. 

For example... IF I was five years old and walked into my grandmother's house and said gosh darnit. My Grandmother would have said, Boy, don't be using no slang in my house. I ain't gonna have it. I'll tan your backside a new butt. A person could read that statement and see no less than 6 slang words. But others could read that same statement and see just one. The rest is just regional common talk.


So yea I was serious.... 

Like I said.... Tomato..... Mater....


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

When I think of butt-hurt people who take offense to everything ... this video always comes to mind: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3h6es6zh1c


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Speaking of terms we dislike versus terms that are inherently offensive, I loathe the term "butt-hurt," lol.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

You can say whatever you want. Doesn't mean you should. C'mon. Empathy? Ever heard of it?


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Actually yes I am.....
> 
> And this fits right into this conversation.
> 
> ...


That's not what slur means in this context. A racial or ethnic slur has nothing to do with pronunciation or speed of speech. It is a demeaning word used to describe whole groups of people. It's not what happens when you're hammered and couldn't say the pledge of allegiance to save your life. "Gypsy" is a slur, since it's relevant to the topic. I'm sure we all know at least a couple others.

Slang is colloquial language. "Hammered" from above is slang.

They are different.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

notgaga said:


> That's not what slur means in this context. A racial or ethnic slur has nothing to do with pronunciation or speed of speech. It is a demeaning word used to describe whole groups of people. It's not what happens when you're hammered and couldn't say the pledge of allegiance to save your life. "Gypsy" is a slur, since it's relevant to the topic. I'm sure we all know at least a couple others.
> 
> Slang is colloquial language. "Hammered" from above is slang.
> 
> They are different.


Johnny is saying that where he is from, the meanings of the words are the reverse. Slang means racially offensive terms and Slur refers to general slang/cursing.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> Johnny is saying that where he is from, the meanings of the words are the reverse. Slang means racially offensive terms and Slur refers to general slang/cursing.


I'm from Florida too, both south and central. He'd be the first person I've met to have said it backwards. Unless he's from somewhere else. 

And he keeps saying they are interchangeable. Unless I've missed the point of 'potayto/potahto' my whole life.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a pet crow once named *****. Had no idea how "bad" it looked until a friend pointed it out. I kept the name regardless because I liked it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

A co-worker does not like being called African American and does not consider herself to be African American. She said that an African American has ancestors who were slaves that were brought to America. She considers herself to be African because her African ancestors were not slaves brought to America even though she was born in America. It makes so much sense, but it's not something that I would have ever thought of. I'm glad she was able to educate me so I don't assume or offend anyone in the future.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

SWEET we all get to make up our own definitions of words now. YES.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> SWEET we all get to make up our own definitions of words now. YES.


We have been doing just that since the beginning of spoken language.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

notgaga said:


> I'm from Florida too, both south and central. He'd be the first person I've met to have said it backwards. Unless he's from somewhere else.
> 
> And he keeps saying they are interchangeable. Unless I've missed the point of 'potayto/potahto' my whole life.


Nope I am from Florida... Family has been here generations. Been in the Southeast Since before this country existed on my fathers side... 

How can you be from both South and Central? You may have lived in both places but


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

notgaga said:


> That's not what slur means in this context. A racial or ethnic slur has nothing to do with pronunciation or speed of speech. It is a demeaning word used to describe whole groups of people. It's not what happens when you're hammered and couldn't say the pledge of allegiance to save your life. "Gypsy" is a slur, since it's relevant to the topic. I'm sure we all know at least a couple others.
> 
> Slang is colloquial language. "Hammered" from above is slang.
> 
> They are different.


I am well aware of how the word slur was used in this context. I simply explained that I would not typically use that word in that context..... 

I also explained that it is not proper use of the word.


----------



## Silly Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

So, my Lab in the 80s was named Ebony. This was back in my Stevie Wonder phase . Probably someone today would regard that as a problem...

WRT the name 'Blackie', Europeans and probably many others have been naming dogs that since before writing. I dont see it as a slur because I've never heard it used as one against a human being. Ever. if somebody used it as a slang way to talk about African Americans i would be confused and think that they meant dogs, or were very stupid.

I wouldn't name a dog that now but only because I know that it would lead to erroneous assumptions on the part of sensitive people. Perhaps my next Lab will just be named 'whoa'.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Nope I am from Florida... Family has been here generations. Been in the Southeast Since before this country existed on my fathers side...
> 
> How can you be from both South and Central? You may have lived in both places but


Divorced parents. Extended close-knit family. _Moving_. 

Alright, I'm gonna go beat the sh-t out of my dog now and maybe break one or two of her legs, but I'll be back later if there's more to discuss.










(I can say whatever I want as long as *I* know what I mean right? That's how language works!)


edit: We're going to the park where I will wait for her to poo so I can dutifully pick up after her. I may then try to engage her in a game of fetch if she's so inclined.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

SWEET we all get to derail conversations to correct other people when they use words according to their actual meaning and not our own personal meanings. YES.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

As someone who travels the country frequently, depending upon where you go, different words do indeed have different meanings. This is a fact, and really not one that's all that hard to grasp.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

A rose by any other name, I guess.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RCloud said:


> As someone who travels the country frequently, depending upon where you go, different words do indeed have different meanings. This is a fact, and really not one that's all that hard to grasp.



I fail to see the what the big fuss it. 

I said the same thing as others but used the words I would commonly use. I suppose I am going to have to be careful to use only proper English and complete sentences. 

It happens in all languages... I sit next to a guy at work that does 90 percent of his business in Spanish. He is of Puerto Rican descent and grew up in New York City. The Bronx to be exact. I remember when he first came into this business, he was hired to gain market share among all the Spanish speaking communities. He had a terrible time for a long time. He says every nationality speaks the language differently. And until you learn the particular meaning you will misunderstand. 

He says it is worse in Spanish than it is in English.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I feel like this happens with threads a lot? Maybe we can just start a dedicated thread called "JohnnyBandit's Idiolect" or something.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

parus said:


> I feel like this happens with threads a lot? Maybe we can just start a dedicated thread called "JohnnyBandit's Idiolect" or something.



GREAT word... Idiolect.... But I am not the only one that talks like I do... Dialect would be a better word..


In any case I am not the one that took this thread down this path.... I just went along for the ride.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

RCloud said:


> As someone who travels the country frequently, depending upon where you go, different words do indeed have different meanings. This is a fact, and really not one that's all that hard to grasp.


Um, you're using the word "grasp" incorrectly. Here at my house we use it to mean "eat ice cream" so your sentence really makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I fail to see the what the big fuss it.
> 
> I said the same thing as others but used the words I would commonly use. I suppose I am going to have to be careful to use only proper English and complete sentences.
> 
> ...


Try coming to the southwest, where you've got a huge mix of different language speaking cultures all living among each other. I just don't expect anything anymore. I talk and use words with the intended meanings I learned growing up in New Hampshire. If there's a misunderstanding, it's quickly explained, and vice versa. You learn a lot this way, and some words and meanings I've adopted into my dialogues. Gives you more character I think.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Um, you're using the word "grasp" incorrectly. Here at my house we use it to mean "eat ice cream" so your sentence really makes no sense whatsoever.


I'm eating an ice cream right now... Rocky Road! Is that better?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

RCloud said:


> I'm eating an ice cream right now... Rocky Road! Is that better?


Why is there grass clippings in your ice cream?


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Why is there grass clippings in your ice cream?


It eases my upset stomach.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

I should speak in a full California Valley dialect sometime...the thread would devovle into mayhem if I did, though...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

BigLittle said:


> I should speak in a full California Valley dialect sometime...the thread would devovle into mayhem if I did, though...


I stayed in Rancho Bernardo last weekend.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I stayed in Rancho Bernardo last weekend.


Is that like a holiday inn express?


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

It's out in SoCal. I haven't been that far down South since I was like 2, so I don't know if they talk like we do in NorCal.

All I know is they say "the 5" and not "5" and it's hecka irritating.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I think we lost the thread


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

notgaga said:


> I guess I jumped there from sorcery. Are there witches in existence? Like people who identify as such? Like I said idk much about wicca but I thought somewhere I'd heard about a connection to magic, so they're the closest thing I could think of. You're right, religion's a super bad example (I shoulda let it slide because this thread has already gone EVERYWHERE today).
> 
> I'm human, I make mistakes, I learn from them.





Remaru said:


> Yes there are several. Wiccans "reclaimed" witch, but there are also Bella Strega, and Kitchen Witches. I am sure there are many more I don't know of as well. I only know a small portion of the Pagan groups. I was Celtic Pagan for a majority of my life and am pretty solitary when I practice but associated mostly with Druids. Quite a few Pagans believe in a form of magic.
> 
> Funny enough, because this thread has gone everywhere. One of my close friends is Romani. He is actually half, and half Jewish. He always called his Grandmother a Gypsy. She immigrated during the Holocaust (as did most of his family). I spent a year traveling with him on the Renn Circuit. He was not offended by dogs named Gypsy, we came across more than a couple. His cats were named Lucy and Ethel (I don't know why, they just were).


Don't forget hearth, home and garden witches. 

Honestly for every type of pagan practice there must be dozens of witching paths.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Flaming said:


> Don't forget hearth, home and garden witches.
> 
> Honestly for every type of pagan practice there must be dozens of witching paths.


See I knew there would be several I didn't think of. I have a couple of friends who are practicing Kitchen Witches and I know some Bella Strega as well as Romani, Egyptian Recon and Asatru (many of them prefer Heathen) but there are many paths and I am sure I don't even know half of them.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Is that like a holiday inn express?


No.... VERY nice... It would have to be a very special occasion for me to stay there on my dime...


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I stayed in Rancho Bernardo last weekend.


 Yikes! I probably passed you on the freeway.:behindsofa:


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> Yikes! I probably passed you on the freeway.:behindsofa:


IF you did I was in a super Shuttle or a charter bus...

I went to La Jolla on Saturday Afternoon.....


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Xeph said:


> It wasn't even so much that it offended me (though it did)...it's more that I told them WHY it was insensitive and probably not a good idea in the event they were truly ignorant to why it was in poor taste.
> 
> And the response that I got for pointing out (what I'm sure was unintentional) bigotry was...that they thought it was cute. I just can't even.
> 
> That said, if they had named the dog, like, Token or something, I probably would have laughed. But no. Django.


Token, as in the token black guy. Interesting logic.

No idea what movie is being referred to, and slaves had different names, they certainly weren't all named just one name. I would have thought Django was interesting and different and thought nothing more of it. Not seeing the racism. 

My Amy dog was named Black Attack by a small child-he was not racist, he was a very young child. The dog was black and big and playful, hence the name. I love it. Thanks to the oversensitivity of people nowadays, we changed her name when we got her.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

parus said:


> Not wanting to offend someone doesn't make something inoffensive.


A person being offended doesn't make something offensive. Some people are overly sensitive and far to politically correct.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I personally feel like the world is overly offended by everything today and take things way too seriously.


This, this, this.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

jersey_gray said:


> A person being offended doesn't make something offensive. Some people are overly sensitive and far to politically correct.


So true. I don't know how many times I'll turn on the news and someone is offended because of...whatever, and it wasn't the politically correct term. It's maddening. *shakes head*


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sure, but if YOU were the one who was offended, you'd be hollering that you have a good reason for it and definitely aren't being overly sensitive!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Sure, but if YOU were the one who was offended, you'd be hollering that you have a good reason for it and definitely aren't being overly sensitive!


lol, as some of the people who are being dismissive about it HAVE done on this very forum.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think 'empathy anyone' kind of sums up my feelings on this.

I mean really, come on. Some things are going to be things you can't possibly know and others you just haven't encountered/learned and, yeah, being taken to task for that is insensitive on THEIR parts but let's get real here. You know calling a gay guy a *** is not comparing him to a bundle of sticks or, in the US, a cigarette. There are things that are obvious if you apply even a little bit of cultural awareness and complaining that you should get to say what you want no matter how other people feel about it, when it's something you KNOW is hurtful or offensive to lots of people, doesn't make you edgy or strong or anything short of a flat out jerk.

And yeah, sure, when you learn better that something you've said/done/part of your vocab is offensive to lots of people the onus is on YOU to do better in the future so as to not BE a jerk. Because that's what it comes down to. People who don't give a danged about other people's feelings and intentionally and knowingly hurt people are jerks. 

As for the name Gypsy after 5 years with the dog? I don't know. I don't rename easily. I'd probably still work on at least some situational awareness and just not use it in the future. Sucky situation to be in, but probably the best that can be done.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Sure, but if YOU were the one who was offended, you'd be hollering that you have a good reason for it and definitely aren't being overly sensitive!


But why should I rename a dog or chose a different name from the start because I might someday maybe interact with someone that has a reason to find that name offensive?

If you (general you) are offended because of what I named my DOG, then yeah, IMHO you are being overly sensitive. There's bigger fish to fry than that.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

parus said:


> lol, as some of the people who are being dismissive about it HAVE done on this very forum.


Some of the people have also been in very nasty debates before on this forum with very little tact (that's my nice way of saying things) and yet care what people name their dogs as to not offend others. Nobody here wins the non-hypocrite medal. 

I very much believe in empathy. I'm overly people pleasing and try very hard to be non-offensive in my every day life and even on this forum. In the end.. you can't please everyone and somebody is always going to be offended by something. That's why I don't really care what people name their dogs. I could also care less about women belonging in the kitchen jokes despite being a woman. People need to lighten up and just laugh sometimes. The world is serious and sad enough.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a really long thread.... and I have not quite finished page 6... but I have to pick up my son from school soon and I wanted to chime in, so excuse me if this is old or if the thread contributors are now discussing their favorite toppings on pancakes...

- I am torn.. I understand the 'problem' in naming a dog Django, however the name, as a name and only as a name, is cute. Sorry but I agree, I like it, it rolls off the tongue nicely, it's easy to call out, and it seems everyone agree's that if the dog had only been a different color then it would have been fine. Does that not seem a little ridiculous? 

- I also like the name Gypsy, and in fact I had a cat years ago who we'd found in our backyard with a litter of kittens. I named her Gypsy, I was 13 or so at the time and literally, I DID name her after the group of people, because *to me* what I knew of/associated with the culture was beauty. I thought it suited her, she wandered freely, sang her song in the moonlight, and if she'd been capable of it I'd bet she'd dance too. I thought the name, as a name, and the culture, from what my personal associations were, was beautiful and suited her, and that was how I chose her name. 

So when I hear 'Gypsy' or read it on forum, I think back to all the things I found beautiful about my associations and it makes me feel happy, I see freedom in that name, and therefore don't find it offensive and was genuinely confused as to why it would be when I read the first post on this thread. 

NOW... I'm questioning every name I have ever considered for a pet... LOL. I wanted to one day have a white cat and wanted to name it Eskimo or Eska - am I being horribly offensive? Is that a terrible name that I'm just ignorantly drawn to? 

What about Shadow? I literally named Shadow, Shadow because he's black. I needed names to put on the adoption papers when he was still in rescue and literally pulled Shadow and Mau (Meow) out of thin air just so the vets had something to call them. Was that wrong???? 

I have to go now, but I'll be back...


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

It's not just about dog names. It's just not. There's just such a lack of empathy toward people who are not exactly like you, not only on this forum but in general. I don't understand how people can so easily dismiss the feelings of others just because they haven't been in their shoes. "Oh she's so PC, what a baby! Lighten up!" The thing is, it's not about politics. I hate the term "politically correct". It's about caring enough to not purposely offend entire groups of people who already likely face enough on a day to day basis. I'm incredibly privileged in many ways but still take the time to stop and think when I learn something offends people. Because other peoples feelings MATTER. But hey, I can't make people care. Which sucks but I can't.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> NOW... I'm questioning every name I have ever considered for a pet... LOL. I wanted to one day have a white cat and wanted to name it Eskimo or Eska - am I being horribly offensive? Is that a terrible name that I'm just ignorantly drawn to?


Up here where there are plenty of actual "Eskimos" people would probably think it was an ignorant name at best, tbh. I am just picturing being out in my yard yelling "Eskimo, Eskimo, get over here!" ...lol. Best case scenario is someone comes over and politely tells some things about Native culture.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I really don't get the urge to name dogs after cultures...people can see clearly how weird it would be to, like, name your dog "Mexican" or "Italian" or "Spaniard" but for some reason native nations and groups sound fine to them as dog names. I think it is because there is not a public perception of various native groups as currently extant living peoples. Like Inuit, Apaches, Navajos, etc. are just something out of stories on some level.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

parus said:


> I really don't get the urge to name dogs after cultures...people can see clearly how weird it would be to, like, name your dog "Mexican" or "Italian" but for some reason native groups sound fine to them as dog names. I think it is because there is not a public perception of various native groups as currently extant living peoples. Like Inquit, Apaches, Navajos, etc. are just something out of stories on some level.


I really think it's ego. Not intentionally but I tend to think we assume these native cultures are 'ours'. Ie: rather than seeing and believing that they are a rich and diverse group that we do not belong to and a culture which we have no right to appropriate, the belief somehow twists around and there is this perception that they're part of OUR story (as in: White American/Canadian/Australian) because, lol, it's our country.

I don't really think anyone doing this kind of thing is thinking about it like that or are that jerkish, of course, but it kind of follows the whole system of how they were oppressed, and the culture was taken from them but turned into nothing but a part of American history and fodder for entertainment - or whatever else we want.

So yeah, it's like they're not real people and are just fairytales and storybooks. But more over and kind of worse, they're bit characters in our storybook. Ie: Native culture only matters in as much as it crosses with white culture, and that leaves people with an unjustified sense of ownership of it and right to it. It's really insidious and gross, frankly.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Eenypup said:


> It's not just about dog names. It's just not. There's just such a lack of empathy toward people who are not exactly like you, not only on this forum but in general. I don't understand how people can so easily dismiss the feelings of others just because they haven't been in their shoes. "Oh she's so PC, what a baby! Lighten up!" The thing is, it's not about politics. I hate the term "politically correct". It's about caring enough to not purposely offend entire groups of people who already likely face enough on a day to day basis. I'm incredibly privileged in many ways but still take the time to stop and think when I learn something offends people. Because other peoples feelings MATTER. But hey, I can't make people care. Which sucks but I can't.


Because I said people need to lighten up I'm going to assume I'm lumped in this category. I already said once that I am empathetic towards other's feelings. Very much so. I also feel that renaming Gypsy or only naming any other color dog but a black one Django is just silly. I'm all for equality.. but I also don't think the way to equality is to scream racism every time somebody says or does something that might seem slightly racist in some way because _you can twist it that way_. When I see something I feel is truly racist.. I will take a stand and fight against it. I just have a different idea than you of what that is and it doesn't make either of us more right or wrong than the other.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I think people name their pets things like "Asia, China, Cherokee..." etc because they like the sound of the name. Mexico doesn't roll as well as name choices like London or Carolina. It's a sound thing, not necessarily based on a culture... I'm sure some people will purposely name their pets some sort of slur to get a rise out of people, or for the shock value... but otherwise, I really believe people just like the way it sounds and rolls off their tongue as a call name.. same reason people name their pets after food.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> same reason people name their pets after food.


This is accurate IMO. Now think about the implications of that.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

parus said:


> This is accurate IMO. Now think about the implications of that.


Sorry I don't understand?
I don't see the harm in naming your dog London, nor do I see the problem in naming your dog Cookie.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

...the thing is, politically correct can change depending on the year/location/ and or what 2 or more cultures are involved at the time. 

A name can be highly offensive in one local but considered beautiful in another. 

It's situational at the best of times. 

I know of a few names that are beautiful in one country but highly offensive swears in english/north america and I know names in asl that are considered normal in the deaf community but offensive for those not involved in the deaf community.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think people are more talking about cultural implications of the fact that the name Gypsy is so popular here for pets vs one specific incident. Or other similar names like Eskimo or Cherokee, etc. I agree that it's because the words are not associated with real people that still exist today. but I think it's good to talk about. I know I wasn't aware of the origin of the word 'gypped' but once I was aware of it I could make decisions not to use it in the future. When I was younger people used the word 'retarded' a lot (or at least kids did) but now I know better. 

I am not sure what I'd do if I had a pet named Gypsy already. Not sure really. As a word I think it is a pretty name but knowing that it can be offensive I would avoid using it in the future. 

http://gypsyappropriations.blogspot.com/2010/04/problem-with-word-gypsy.html <--- thought that was interesting.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Eenypup said:


> "Oh she's so PC, what a baby! Lighten up!" The thing is, it's not about politics. I hate the term "politically correct". It's about caring enough to not purposely offend entire groups of people who already likely face enough on a day to day basis.


Yeah. The automatic comeback is always "Oh, I have a black friend and he doesn't mind!" or "I'm one-eighth Cherokee and _I'm_ a Redskins fan!" or whatever, as though that's a get-out-of-jail-free card. I guess for me it's such a very easy thing to err on the side of caution about. It is not a hardship to me to give my dog (or whatever) one of the infinite unobjectionable names out there. It is a "sacrifice" that requires giving basically nothing, and might make some people's days a little easier.



CptJack said:


> I don't really think anyone doing this kind of thing is thinking about it like that or are that jerkish, of course, but it kind of follows the whole system of how they were oppressed, and the culture was taken from them but turned into nothing but a part of American history and fodder for entertainment - or whatever else we want.


This is an interesting point. I am digesting it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> Sorry I don't understand?
> I don't see the harm in naming your dog London, nor do I see the problem in naming your dog Cookie.


Cherokee is a culture. A living culture with individuals who are alive, oppressed, and face massive hardships and discrimination, after they were nearly wiped out culturally and genetically, had their children taken (people alive TODAY were taken) and put into schools and forced to assimilate. Beaten or worse for speaking the language. For using names that weren't 'white'. Really, really, dedicated and focused attempts made to wipe the culture out entirely.

A cookie is a baked good.

One of those doesn't have any feelings - much less a history of systemic abuse of power brought upon cookies by the people naming their dogs cookie.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Sorry I don't understand?
> I don't see the harm in naming your dog London, nor do I see the problem in naming your dog Cookie.


London is not a person. Cookie is not a person. "Cherokee" is a person. "Eskimo" is a person, and a name a lot of "Eskimo" people don't much care for.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

BostonBullMama said:


> Sorry I don't understand?
> I don't see the harm in naming your dog London, nor do I see the problem in naming your dog Cookie.


London is a place, not a group of people.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Making "Cookie" and "Cherokee" equivalents is literally objectifying.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Cherokee is a culture. A living culture with individuals who are alive, oppressed, and face massive hardships and discrimination, after they were nearly wiped out culturally and genetically, had their children taken (people alive TODAY were taken) and put into schools and forced to assimilate. Beaten or worse for speaking the language. For using names that weren't 'white'. Really, really, dedicated and focused attempts made to wipe the culture out entirely.


Yes. Some of the blatant systematic stuff was very recent in the case of many Alaska Natives. We are talking as late as 1970s.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay, so basically saying Cherokee or Eskimo is = N word? so people are basically naming their dogs N... when they use those names? 
Sorry if this seems silly, I just want my facts straight. 

So 'NO' to the cultural names that general 'you' may find appealing, and so much yes to Taco. Should we avoid the name 'Cracker' though because it can be turned into a racial slur? 

What about people names though? Toby isn't named after a person, but it is a name used for people... should we avoid name-names?

I'm really not trying to be silly here, or offensive, I just don't want to end up unknowingly offending people with future pets.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Eenypup said:


> It's about caring enough to not purposely offend entire groups of people who already likely face enough on a day to day basis. I'm incredibly privileged in many ways but still take the time to stop and think when I learn something offends people. Because other peoples feelings MATTER. But hey, I can't make people care. Which sucks but I can't.


This, exactly. I honestly don't care if people want to call me overly sensitive, PC or a Social Justice Warrior because I try to do my best not to offend unnecessarily. If someone from an oppressed group (be they a person of colour, a woman, a trans person, etc.) tells you that something you said or did is offensive to their group as a whole and contributes to this oppression (because yes, language can and does convey oppression too), then you ought to take it into account. Is it really so hard to think about the words we use? Is it not worth paying attention to what ideas we convey with those words, if it helps minorities of any kind feel a little bit safer?

As for your question, GoGoGypsy... I think it's tricky. I don't know what I would do in your situation, I understand it can be really hard to change a pet's name when in your mind, the name is intrinsecally connected to the pet. For what it's worth, I think it's positive that you care enough about the issue to bring it up


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> This, exactly. I honestly don't care if people want to call me overly sensitive, PC or a Social Justice Warrior because I try to do my best not to offend unnecessarily. If someone from an oppressed group (be they a person of colour, a woman, a trans person, etc.) tells you that something you said or did is offensive to their group as a whole and contributes to this oppression (because yes, language can and does convey oppression too), then you ought to take it into account. Is it really this hard to think about the words we are using? Is it not worth paying attention to what ideas we convey with the words we use, if it helps minorities of any kind feel a little bit more safe?
> 
> As for your question, GoGoGypsy... I think it's tricky. I don't know what I would do in your situation, I understand it can be really hard to change a pet's name when in your mind, the name is intrinsecally connected to the pet. For what it's worth, I think it's positive that you care enough about the issue to bring it up


This.

Again and again, let me say, as a person of a visible minority, I AM offended. PEOPLE LOOK UP THE TERM "MICROAGGRESSION."

As a person living in a multicultural society I DO think people SHOULD be responsible for being respectful towards everyone in their community.

EDIT:

Also to add... there is a difference between naming your dog "Taco" VS "******" you know??

One is just a food. If someone named their dog "Kimchi" which they do lol, I would not be offended. If someone named their dog a derogatory slur, like "*****," then YES I would absolutely be offended.

It's all about context and the significance of the word in current society or history..


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> Okay, so basically saying Cherokee or Eskimo is = N word? so people are basically naming their dogs N... when they use those names?
> Sorry if this seems silly, I just want my facts straight.
> 
> So 'NO' to the cultural names that general 'you' may find appealing, and so much yes to Taco. Should we avoid the name 'Cracker' though because it can be turned into a racial slur?
> ...


Do you... really not understand the difference between using a name that is specific to one person or few people and that is the name of an entire group? Or the difference between a racial slur toward the group of people who have all the power and have DONE the oppressing versus being oppressed? 


Like I said earlier, I GET not understanding and wanting to learn and then doing better in the future, but I really don't understand how people can argue their 'right' to use this kind of language for a name because it's pretty, regardless of the history of the name or the feelings of people who are part of the group you're taking the name FROM.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

parus said:


> Making "Cookie" and "Cherokee" equivalents is literally objectifying.


Hmm. That one's a little hard for me. It's a NAME. I know people named Clover and America and Tipi (seriously. She's Native American but I still don't think that's a common name). I don't think naming a person after an object objectifies _them_ necessarily.

Or that naming a dog (or human) after a group of people is necessarily objectifying, just because dogs and people are sometimes also named after objects.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Okay, so basically saying Cherokee or Eskimo is = N word? so people are basically naming their dogs N... when they use those names?
> Sorry if this seems silly, I just want my facts straight.


Cherokee isn't a racial slur. "Eskimo" is more akin to a term like *****...it sounds archaic and has been used in a prejudiced way, so while some people are cool with it most folks go by their actual affiliation (Inupiat, Aleut, etc). I love dogs, but the possible implied insult in naming a dog after a historically suppressed minority is kind of blatant, should be easy to see why some people don't take kindly to it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Hmm. That one's a little hard for me. It's a NAME. I know people named Clover and America and Tipi (seriously. She's Native American but I still don't think that's a common name). I don't think naming a person after an object objectifies _them_ necessarily.


That's not what they said. 

They were comparing naming dogs Cookie to naming them Cherokee. One is naming a dog after an object. The other is naming the dog after a group of oppressed people. The comparison IS objectifying because it's a direct comparison between a baked good and a group of people.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Hmm. That one's a little hard for me. It's a NAME. I know people named Clover and America and Tipi (seriously. She's Native American but I still don't think that's a common name). I don't think naming a person after an object objectifies _them_ necessarily.


Oh, I agree, but that wasn't what I meant, sorry. I meant the thinking behind assuming it equivalent to name your dog Cookie or Cherokee, if that makes sense. In reference to the specific statement by BostonBulldogMama.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Do you... really not understand the difference between using a name that is specific to one person or few people and that is the name of an entire group? Or the difference between a racial slur toward the group of people who have all the power and have DONE the oppressing versus being oppressed?
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, I GET not understanding and wanting to learn and then doing better in the future, but I really don't understand how people can argue their 'right' to use this kind of language for a name because it's pretty, regardless of the history of the name or the feelings of people who are part of the group you're taking the name FROM.


No I guess I don't get it, honestly. I think it's silly to take a name, and then make it bigger than it is. The people naming their pets Django or Gypsy aren't doing it to hurt a group of people, they chose the name because they liked it. That was it. The people involved probably didn't even cross their minds. I don't feel that anybody is *taking* from anyone, it's a word.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Whistlejacket said:


> As for your question, GoGoGypsy... I think it's tricky. I don't know what I would do in your situation, I understand it can be really hard to change a pet's name when in your mind, the name is intrinsecally connected to the pet. For what it's worth, I think it's positive that you care enough about the issue to bring it up


Agreed completely.

I think this is more of a general discussion than the discussion of this specific dog's name.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

parus said:


> Oh, I agree, but that wasn't what I meant, sorry. I meant the thinking behind assuming it equivalent to name your dog Cookie or Cherokee, if that makes sense. In reference to the specific statement by BostonBulldogMama.


I didn't intentionally objectify anybody. In my comparison it was London and Cookie, not Cherokee - if I remember correctly, I'll have to flip back a page.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> No I guess I don't get it, honestly. I think it's silly to take a name, and then make it bigger than it is. The people naming their pets Django or Gypsy aren't doing it to hurt a group of people, they chose the name because they liked it. That was it. The people involved probably didn't even cross their minds. I don't feel that anybody is *taking* from anyone, it's a word.


Would you name your dog "Jew"? 

What would people think of you if you did?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

No it's not appealing to me.. 

Also:


BostonBullMama said:


> I don't see the harm in naming your dog London, nor do I see the problem in naming your dog Cookie.


 - I didn't compare Cherokee and Cookie.



I would name a dog Token.. or Bandit, Chief, Demon, Jasper... I dunno, I don't have a long list of pet names right now. 
In my house I have a; Trixie, Honey, Sebastian, Shadow, Toby, Boo, Hoover, Dyson, Ghost, Flounder, Fernando, Midnight, Calipso, Monstro2.0, Nova and Casper.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

In general if it is a word that has been used to describe a specific race/culture/religion/people of a marginalized group... probably best to just avoid using it as a name.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

parus said:


> Oh, I agree, but that wasn't what I meant, sorry. I meant the thinking behind assuming it equivalent to name your dog Cookie or Cherokee, if that makes sense. In reference to the specific statement by BostonBulldogMama.


 I got interrupted and didn't finish my thought . 

"Or that naming a dog (or human) after a group of people is necessarily objectifying, just because dogs and people are sometimes also named after objects."

I guess I think every name is pretty much equivalent.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think they're referring to here:



BostonBullMama said:


> I think people name their pets things like "Asia, China, *Cherokee*..." etc because they like the sound of the name. Mexico doesn't roll as well as name choices like London or Carolina. It's a sound thing, not necessarily based on a culture... I'm sure some people will purposely name their pets some sort of slur to get a rise out of people, or for the shock value... but otherwise, I really believe people just like the way it sounds and rolls off their tongue as a call name.. *same reason people name their pets after food*.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> No I guess I don't get it, honestly. I think it's silly to take a name, and then make it bigger than it is. The people naming their pets Django or Gypsy aren't doing it to hurt a group of people, they chose the name because they liked it. That was it. The people involved probably didn't even cross their minds. I don't feel that anybody is *taking* from anyone, it's a word.


It's called microaggression. It happens a lot. People don't MEAN for it to be demeaning, degrading, objectifying, or offensive... but it IS. They just can't see it until it is explained to them.

Like I get comments like "You're pretty for an Asian girl." It's not MEANT to be an insult but it IS and it's extremely degrading and offensive.

or when people say something like, "You speak English so well!" assuming I haven't lived in English speaking places because of my race.

Or when people take Indigenous headdresses and put them on (I'm thinking Pharrell just as an example) as a fashion statement, they don't MEAN it as a harmful thing, but it's STILL offensive.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I think they're referring to here:


Well you can't cut up my words and twist them to suit your argument, I was referring to the SOUND of the name; *



I really believe people just like the way it sounds and rolls off their tongue as a call name.. same reason people name their pets after food.

Click to expand...

*I do not feel that specific statement is objectifying a group of people, I was clear in what I was referring to.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

parus said:


> Cherokee isn't a racial slur. "Eskimo" is more akin to a term like *****...it sounds archaic and has been used in a prejudiced way, so while some people are cool with it most folks go by their actual affiliation (Inupiat, Aleut, etc). I love dogs, but the possible implied insult in naming a dog after a historically suppressed minority is kind of blatant, should be easy to see why some people don't take kindly to it.


Guess you better tell that that to the breed associations so they can remove American Eskimo dogs from the registry and rename them...
How about "Blackie"? Is that ok? That was a slur at one time. "What about "******"? Or "Butch"? Don't want to offend whites or gays.

Personally, I think a lot of the PC thing goes into the realm of ridiculous. If you name a dog a name that is not intended to be a slur, like Cherokee or Gypsy, then it should be fine. If someone has an issue with it and mentions it, I'd tell them that there was no insult intended, but you aren't changing the dog's name. Look at how many dogs are already named when people get them. It is ridiculous to rename a dog because of a perceived slur that someone would have to reach to find fault with. (Not a true intentional slur like the "N" word, or "C" word.)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> It's called microaggression. It happens a lot. People don't MEAN for it to be demeaning, degrading, objectifying, or offensive... but it IS. They just can't see it until it is explained to them.
> 
> Like I get comments like "You're pretty for an Asian girl." It's not MEANT to be an insult but it IS and it's extremely degrading and offensive.
> 
> ...


I can understand why you'd be offended by the statements, however I don't find it offensive when people wear a headdress even if they aren't part of the culture... I just think that's silly.. I don't get offended when people here (in my city) go on about Americans or Native people despite having family in the US and being native myself.. they're entitled to their opinions and I don't know what experiences led them to feel that way..


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

spotted nikes said:


> Guess you better tell that that to the breed associations so they can remove American Eskimo dogs from the registry and rename them...
> How about "Blackie"? Is that ok? That was a slur at one time. "What about "******"? Or "Butch"? Don't want to offend whites or gays.
> 
> Personally, I think a lot of the PC thing goes into the realm of ridiculous. If you name a dog a name that is not intended to be a slur, like Cherokee or Gypsy, then it should be fine. If someone has an issue with it and mentions it, I'd tell them that there was no insult intended, but you aren't changing the dog's name. Look at how many dogs are already named when people get them. It is ridiculous to rename a dog because of a perceived slur that someone would have to reach to find fault with. (Not a true intentional slur like the "N" word, or "C" word.)


So much this! I so agree. You worded it way better than I can manage.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I still don't know. Some cultures will literally take any English word they think sounds nice to name their kid or pet. Sometimes with awkward results, if they don't have anyone around who knows enough English to tell them how awkward it is. Is that appropriation? I know someone who named her cat a Chinese name, because she was learning Chinese at the time and thought it sounded cool. Her usage may be awkward to a native speaker but I don't think it's insulting. I suppose I'm having a hard time seeing that kind of thing as being the same as "you're smart for a girl".


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Seriously people, listen to Taquitos (and to Xeph, and to all the other persons of colour who may choose to express themselves in this thread). She experiences racism in her daily life, she knows what she's talking about.

I don't understand what's so hard about admitting that another's person right to be and feel respected trumps your right to use an offensive word (and no, it doesn't matter whether you intend it to be offensive or not).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think anyone here has said that sometimes people don't unknowingly do hurtful things.

Arguing their right to do it when they KNOW it's hurtful is where it starts making people look like self-centered jerks. Because they're, you know, being self-centered jerks.

"This is upsetting/hurtful/offensive to a group of people based on a history of systemic abuse by the people in power which happens to be a group you belong to." "LOL, lighten up! I didn't mean anything by it!"

I can not figure out how that parses as okay in ANYONE's brain! Like, really, how far up your butt does your head have to be to reach that conclusion?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> I can understand why you'd be offended by the statements, however I don't find it offensive when people wear a headdress even if they aren't part of the culture... I just think that's silly.. I don't get offended when people here (in my city) go on about Americans or Native people despite having family in the US and being native myself.. they're entitled to their opinions and I don't know what experiences led them to feel that way..


Then let me give you an example of cultural appropriation that I find extremely offensive, from my own culture/race: When people dress up as "geishas" or whatever the heck else that's remotely "Asian" for Halloween,

When they wear my country's traditional dress as a gimmick, a joke, a "costume," therefore degrading my ENTIRE culture into a bastardized, fetishized, objectified version of what Westerners perceive the distinct countries (not just one country, countrIES) and their cultures to be.

The fact that the headdress has a significant cultural significance and that it's been reappropriated and objectified in that way, to me, is extremely offensive.

http://www.indians.org/articles/native-american-headdress.html

There is significant research showing that microaggressions towards minority people DO have an effect on their life, their self esteem, and their self identity.
https://scholar.google.ca/scholar?q...a=X&ei=DboZVcvBBs-zyASN-YLoDg&ved=0CBoQgQMwAA
Here are a list of scholarly articles that discuss it.

You can't just dismiss it and say it's stupid just because you personally don't identify in that way.



CptJack said:


> I don't think anyone here has said that sometimes people don't unknowingly do hurtful things.
> 
> Arguing their right to do it when they KNOW it's hurtful is where it starts making people look like self-centered jerks. Because they're, you know, being self-centered jerks.
> 
> ...


This this this this. Thank you.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Apologies, I didn't mean to appear dismissive. I'm just trying to take it all in.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

spotted nikes said:


> Guess you better tell that that to the breed associations so they can remove American Eskimo dogs from the registry and rename them...


"American Eskimo Dog" actually is a pretty nonsensical name given the breed's history, and IIRC the breed was called other things not that long ago. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a push to change it already in the works or in the near future.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm suddenly reminded of the time my aunt needed to change her name when she visited the USA, because the pronunciation of her name (Fokje) sounds a LOT like 'f*ck you' in English. 

I'm also very much reminded of one of our national holidays called 'Sinterklaas', which I think has a lot to do with what is discussed in this topic as of late, especially Taquitos' last post.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

parus said:


> Cherokee isn't a racial slur. "Eskimo" is more akin to a term like *****...it sounds archaic and has been used in a prejudiced way, so while some people are cool with it most folks go by their actual affiliation (Inupiat, Aleut, etc). I love dogs, but the possible implied insult in naming a dog after a historically suppressed minority is kind of blatant, should be easy to see why some people don't take kindly to it.


I just got to this part and I think I've said all I can say/care to say in this thread already, but on my mother's native card, it actually says "Eskimo." Like that's a term that is used to identify her, and me if I ever get hold of my birth certificate and get a card too. It's also the term that side of my family uses. She's Inupiat and Athabascan but her card doesn't make that distinction, which I find interesting (I agree with what you say about it).


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

notgaga said:


> I just got to this part and I think I've said all I can say/care to say in this thread already, but on my mother's native card, it actually says "Eskimo." Like that's a term that is used to identify her, and me if I ever get hold of my birth certificate and get a card too. It's also the term that side of my family uses. She's Inupiat and Athabascan but her card doesn't make that distinction, which I find interesting (I agree with what you say about it).


Yes, it will be interesting to see how the preferred terminology shakes out. I understand a term is wanted to distinguish the "Eskimo" groups (like Inupiat and Yupik) who came over later and have a lot in common, from the "Indian" groups (like Athabaskan) who came over earlier and have a lot in common with Lower 48 native populations, but that most younger people and a decent number of older people too aren't super keen on Eskimo because of the baggage. I am sure folks will come up with something 

I also think it is interesting how the federal government in general deals with Native issues, versus the way Alaska does. I only know a little about the Native Corporations but it seems like a very original idea, plus it sidesteps the "blood quantum" controversy.

I have been here for quite some time but I still have lots to learn.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

parus said:


> Yes, it will be interesting to see how the preferred terminology shakes out. I understand a term is wanted to distinguish the "Eskimo" groups (like Inupiat and Yupik) who came over later and have a lot in common, from the "Indian" groups (like Athabaskan) who came over earlier and have a lot in common with Lower 48 native populations, but that most younger people and a decent number of older people too aren't super keen on Eskimo because of the baggage. I am sure folks will come up with something
> 
> I also think it is interesting how the federal government in general deals with Native issues, versus the way Alaska does. I only know a little about the Native Corporations but it seems like a very original idea, plus it sidesteps the "blood quantum" controversy.
> 
> I have been here for quite some time but I still have lots to learn.


I think I heard about the separation, but I haven't really studied the intricacies enough. I know which corporation my family belongs to and only vaguely what that means. I also wonder if there will be a move to reclaim "Eskimo" like other peoples have done.

Okay, now I'm out.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

taquitos said:


> Then let me give you an example of cultural appropriation that I find extremely offensive, from my own culture/race: When people dress up as "geishas" or whatever the heck else that's remotely "Asian" for Halloween,
> 
> When they wear my country's traditional dress as a gimmick, a joke, a "costume," therefore degrading my ENTIRE culture into a bastardized, fetishized, objectified version of what Westerners perceive the distinct countries (not just one country, countrIES) and their cultures to be.
> 
> ...


I will try to take this to heart and I apologize for sounding dismissive if I have. I have been judged plenty for my religious beliefs and bullied plenty.. so I guess being personally attacked speaks more to me than culture attacks. I've never been patriotic in the least. I wasn't ever planning on naming a dog something that might be offensive.. but at the same time you just never know what's going to be offensive next. 

This thread is so depressing I really can't even be a part of it anymore. I just get really tired of being told to feel bad about things and if I don't I'm a horrible non-empathetic person, ya know? I have enough things I struggle with feeling bad about.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think people are screaming that anyone is a horrible person and should be ashamed. 

Just a 'Hey, head's up that this thing is offensive!'

If you know better you can hopefully be better in the future. No sense in beating ourselves up for things we didn't mean in the past.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I will try to take this to heart and I apologize for sounding dismissive if I have. I have been judged plenty for my religious beliefs and bullied plenty.. so I guess being personally attacked speaks more to me than culture attacks. I've never been patriotic in the least. I wasn't ever planning on naming a dog something that might be offensive.. but at the same time you just never know what's going to be offensive next.
> 
> This thread is so depressing I really can't even be a part of it anymore. I just get really tired of being told to feel bad about things and if I don't I'm a horrible non-empathetic person, ya know? I have enough things I struggle with feeling bad about.


No one said that. Just pointing out that yes, certain things ARE offensive for people, and yes, they certainly matter. As a person who has been directly under this type of microaggression on almost a daily basis, YES it matters.

I called no one stupid -- I'm just saying it happens, and it doesn't make someone "too sensitive" to be offended by things like that.

With that said I don't think OP should be beating herself up too much over it, because hey, at least she realized it is problematic. Not at all like the situation that Xeph described with Django. Now, that... yeah they should be ashamed of themselves for just going "who cares it's cute" AFTER it was nicely explained to them.



Laurelin said:


> I don't think people are screaming that anyone is a horrible person and should be ashamed.
> 
> Just a 'Hey, head's up that this thing is offensive!'
> 
> If you know better you can hopefully be better in the future. No sense in beating ourselves up for things we didn't mean in the past.


Pretty much this.

Just be careful, everyone. Microaggressions happen all. the. time.

ETA:
And in case it sounded like I was being rude -- I totally accept the apologies. Sometimes people just don't realize and as long as they are able to understand it once explained I honestly have no problems. The last thing I want is to make people feel alienated or to be unaccepting.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> If you know better you can hopefully be better in the future. No sense in beating ourselves up for things we didn't mean in the past.


Yup  

(too short)


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Just be careful, everyone. Microaggressions happen all. the. time.


One of the things that strikes me about this topic is that some microaggressions are fairly easy for one to accidentally commit with unknowing or careless words or actions. Things like calling a dog an inappropriate name, though, are comparatively easy to avoid entirely. I feel like when people throw up their hands and say "WELL, HOW CAN I BE EXPECTED TO KEEP TRACK OF EVERYTHING; PEOPLE ARE JUST OVERSENSITIVE" it's like "No, I won't recycle these bottles, because it's too hard to be 100% ecofriendly." Like, no one is perfect. But one can at least start with the obvious stuff.

I mean, almost every single person moderates their words in response to other people. Otherwise there are days I'd just be walking down the street shouting cuss words, lol. It's not like moderating one's language is some new skill or controversial idea. So it's just saying, here are some _additional_ words and phrases you should be aware of if you are not already.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

This post makes me want to bang my head against a wall. You realize Oreo is another word for a mixed raced person. Every word it seems has a secondary meaning. Nubs could be taken wrong by someone with a missing limb and Peanut could be offensive to someone that is short. Should I be offended if someone called their dog "Cindy" just because it's my name? I know a dog named Cracker and Cherokee, and I can tell you neither of their owners mean anything with those names besides they are cute. I see nothing wrong with Gypsy, it's a cute name. 

If you go looking into everything looking for a hidden meaning, You are going to find it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

there are so many things you can name a dog that are inoffensive that i find people arguong for their right to name their dog offensive names to be selfish and frankly somewhat racist.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Darkmoon said:


> This post makes me want to bang my head against a wall.


Some people are so oversensitive.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow so many people miss the point here. It's sad that realizing and accepting that things can and do offend people is so exhausting and considered not worthy of someone's time. No one is claiming that people are awful for not realizing something is offensive. But when it's brought up that it offensive toward a group of people, why is it so important that you continue saying it? Is this inconvenience to you somehow so much more important than the feelings of an entire oppressed group?! If you can't listen to the PoC who have commented about it directly hurts them and then feel any differently, there's nothing I can do but feel sorry for your lack of empathy. It's something that I think a lot of people need to work on finding within them. Put yourself in others' shoes. It really, really helps a whole lot. And if me caring about not offending groups of people I'm not even a PART of makes me "oversensitive", so be it. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Darkmoon said:


> This post makes me want to bang my head against a wall.


Same here... but not for the same reason.



Darkmoon said:


> If you go looking into everything looking for a hidden meaning, You are going to find it.


We don't go looking for offensive meanings for fun... NO ONE finds that enjoyable. We see some things as offensive because, guess what, _they are offensive_. It doesn't matter if you think Gypsy or Cherokee are cute names, it really doesn't, because they are offensive regardless. 

Also, when someone points out that something you (general you, not singling you out, DarkMoon) say or do is racist, it's not a personal attack on you or anything of the sort. As Laurelin said, it's a heads up, and you should take it as an opportunity to correct that behaviour because yes, the feelings of the people it may offend matter. I frankly can't understand how that's apparently so difficult.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

The good people of Sitka, Alaska resent your dog's name!

Kidding.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Sunak said:


> The good people of Sitka, Alaska resent your dog's name!
> 
> Kidding.



Actually, if it was offensive I would probably opt to change it slightly (to something like Siska for example). I had no idea Sitka was the name of a town somewhere when I chose the name, I just came up with it and liked how it sounded. But your answer prompted me to do some quick research and it appears the name Sitka is derived from the local Tlingit language... so I may be in the same situation as GoGoGypsy after all :/ Are you from there?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah... I'm just... done. Feeling like a broken record here and very very sad to see this type of ignorance in a usually open and welcoming forum. I feel very VERY unwelcomed here right now.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

Whistlejacket said:


> Are you from there?


No, but not too far. Don't worry, Sitka is a beautiful place with a lot of meaning and memories for many people, so there are probably a lot of dogs named Sitka around. Imho, place names should usually be acceptable pet names. I'm sure there are lots of dogs named Paris out there, and even London, usually because the caretaker likes those cities. Don't change Sitka's name now! She (he?) could be traumatized. :- ) Long live Sitka city and Sitka doggy.



Whistlejacket said:


> Sitka - A new story
> Luna - Forever loved


Nicely written.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think there's a difference between a single person taking offense to a name and a name being really hurtful to a group of people as a whole.

Like, one person from a city/place being offended that you named your dog after their city? Oh well, enjoy your Paris/London/Seattle/Sitka and move on.
Naming your dog Auschwitz? Not cool. 

I have mixed feelings about stuff like Django. Because there is this single movie vs. an otherwise perfectly good name with other, more positive or neutral associations in popular culture (especially if you include Jango, which you'd never appreciate the difference unless you saw it written). And I know a crapload of B&W dogs named Oreo after the cookie. It would never even occur to me that it was being used as a slur; I think sometimes people deserve the benefit of the doubt regarding their intentions and that's one time for sure. 

My own mom, a staunch Republican, once suspiciously asked me if I named Maisy after Joe Biden's granddaughter (who I didn't even know was named Maisy). Picked it relatively randomly off a list of baby names because I wanted a girly name but knew too many girl dogs named Daisy, Dotty, etc. That was pretty eye-roll worthy, really.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't see an issue with using a NAME from another language. Sitka is a name of a place/city.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I don't see an issue with using a NAME from another language. Sitka is a name of a place/city.


Yea but if you want to be really technical every name means something from some other language or culture. Very few names are -just- names, unless they're literally just made up from nothing.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for your opinions guys  The reason why I got worried was because according to Wikipedia (which is admitedly not the most reliable source, but I didn't have time to do more in-depth research) Sitka does mean something in the Tlingit language ("The current name "Sitka" (derived from Sheet’ká, a contraction of the Tlingit Shee At'iká) means "People on the Outside of Baranof Island")

I think to be sure I'd have to actually ask a Tlingit person whether the use of the name for a dog is offensive, but yeah, that's not gonna be easy... The cultural context is also very different since I'm in Europe. In any case, I'd rather unnecessarily worry about offending someone than not worry about something I know could be potentially offensive. 



Sunak said:


> Nicely written.


Thank you


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

ireth0 said:


> Yea but if you want to be really technical every name means something from some other language or culture. Very few names are -just- names, unless they're literally just made up from nothing.


That's what I'm saying. 

Mia is technically not an English origin name. You can just go down the rabbit hole forever that way.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I don't see an issue with using a NAME from another language. Sitka is a name of a place/city.


Yeah but so is Cherokee and Apache and probably a lot of others that people have said are offensive but I don't want to look them up . 

It's just. . .I already have social anxiety, mostly revolving around whether I'll accidentally offend someone. I like to know and understand The Rules. And I'm not understanding these rules. It's probably good I live in a homogenous area or I'd be too afraid to interact with anyone. I feel like anyone could take offense to anything I name my dog, and we can't all name our dogs ____ (I was going to use some example of a totally innocent name but I can't even think of one that someone wouldn't object to!). Bleh. Maybe I overthink things. But now I can tell you 3 different reasons someone could object to me naming my dog Penny .


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Yeah but so is Cherokee and Apache and probably a lot of others that people have said are offensive but I don't want to look them up .
> 
> It's just. . .I already have social anxiety, mostly revolving around whether I'll accidentally offend someone. I like to know and understand The Rules. And I'm not understanding these rules. It's probably good I live in a homogenous area or I'd be too afraid to interact with anyone. I feel like anyone could take offense to anything I name my dog, and we can't all name our dogs ____ (I was going to use some example of a totally innocent name but I can't even think of one that someone wouldn't object to!). Bleh. Maybe I overthink things. But now I can tell you 3 different reasons someone could object to me naming my dog Penny .


Cherokee and Apache refer to specific Indigenous groups, with a history of being oppressed by colonialism by European powers. That's what makes it problematic. That's like a Japanese person naming a dog "Korean" or "Goryuh-in" (which means person of Goryo, where "Korea" is derived from). With the history between the two countries (Japan was an imperial colonial power in Asia, and during that time killed, tortured and enslaved thousands of Chinese and Korean people), I would be extremely uncomfortable and offended if a Japanese person named their dog that.

I'm trying to make it more easily understandable for some people... but like the example I just gave above, especially with how recent colonialist projects are, would make me extremely angry.

I think maybe it would be easier if we had Native American people (who self-identify with the cultures specifically) here on this forum to better explicate this. I do not feel comfortable talking about that because I am not Native American so I don't know how they would feel... but as a person belonging to an ethnic group that HAS been under colonial pressure, who has family members who have directly experienced colonial oppression and violence, I am not comfortable with those names.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

One of Wesson's puppies is named London. I know several Sitkas and Gypsys


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Are people really confused about the difference between offending a group of people with slurs versus naming a dog after a town or city that is not connected to any oppression or negative connotations?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Eenypup said:


> Are people really confused about the difference between offending a group of people with slurs versus naming a dog after a town or city that is not connected to any oppression or negative connotations?


No, people are just musing about how you could really trace almost anything back to something offensive. 

There are names that are obviously offensive.
There are names that are not so obviously offensive (especially to a privileged group).
There are names that are in a grey area.
There are names that seem pretty safe. 

It's the 3rd and 4th groups that people are just musing about. It's never going to be perfect, sometimes people are going to be offended by the name someone else chose. I think if people do their best to be sensitive when they're naming & be willing to learn, and other people give namers' intentions the benefit of the doubt (like the Oreo example) then what more can you ask really?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

sassafras said:


> No, people are just musing about how you could really trace almost anything back to something offensive.
> 
> There are names that are obviously offensive.
> There are names that are not so obviously offensive (especially to a privileged group).
> ...


This. Agree 100%.
I just think people should be cognizant. Just be careful.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess I don't see how using the word as a name in any way disrespects their history of colonial oppression. I have spoken to some Native Americans (OK, those I spoke to hate that term; they just say "Native") about the subject, and those I spoke to who were around my age think it's all stupid . I've never met anyone from the Lakota/Nakota/Dakota Sioux tribes who objected to the use of Lakota/Nakota/Dakota or Sioux. They are trying to get the place names with "squaw" in them changed, because apparently that's a Very Bad Word in their language, but they have no objection to the place names with non-offensive references to their tribes. 

I have a cat named Dakota. I didn't name her but I didn't change it either. I don't _think_ anyone would be offended but it's hard to know.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Eenypup said:


> Are people really confused about the difference between offending a group of people with slurs versus naming a dog after a town or city that is not connected to any oppression or negative connotations?


Is this directed at me? If it is, just for clarification: I brought up my dog's name because I was worried that it could be considered culturally appropriative. I do however see a difference between a name like Sitka, which is connected to native american history, and a name like Paris or London which is absolutely not linked to any kind of systemic oppression.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I guess I don't see how using the word as a name in any way disrespects their history of colonial oppression. I have spoken to some Native Americans (OK, those I spoke to hate that term; they just say "Native") about the subject, and those I spoke to who were around my age think it's all stupid . I've never met anyone from the Lakota/Nakota/Dakota Sioux tribes who objected to the use of Lakota/Nakota/Dakota or Sioux. They are trying to get the place names with "squaw" in them changed, because apparently that's a Very Bad Word in their language, but they have no objection to the place names with non-offensive references to their tribes.
> 
> I have a cat named Dakota. I didn't name her but I didn't change it either. I don't _think_ anyone would be offended but it's hard to know.


Well in the example I gave, I can guarantee at least 80% people would be offended. Maybe it's because Japan has never issued an apology for the enslavement of my people, or that they actually refuse to acknowledge all the abuse and atrocities that Korean and Chinese people went through (look up comfort women during the world wars). Maybe it has to do with the fact that my grandma was displaced, not allowed back into her country, forced to live in China because of the Japanese occupation. Maybe it's all of these things, but for a Japanese person who is the owner of the dog to name their dog after my country, a part of my identity, it's like they're claiming it all over again, and it's upsetting.

I can't say to what Indigenous people would say, but over here, from what I've learned (though definitely limited) is that many would find it offensive. Maybe it's a regional thing as people have pointed out, but people do not name their dogs after Indigenous tribes here. It's considered offensive.

There's a whole field of research in art history regarding topographical renaming of land as a means of justifying land claim (i.e. "terra nullus" despite it being inhabited) and I can go on and on about that but I won't. Basically my point being that names do matter, and they have a profound effect on how people perceive various issues, including that of race and ethnicity.

And yes, squaw is a derogatory term. I'm not sure if you recently saw but there was an uproar here in Canada over a fashion label called dsquared who hashtagged their new line of clothing (which used a lot of culturally appropriated Indigenous elements, which were also problematic because they were just basically a bastardized version of Indigenous cultures they meant to "quote") under "dsquaw."

Aaaanyway, this is going way off topic here.

So just generally, with dog names, let's be sensible peeps!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Whistlejacket said:


> Is this directed at me? If it is, just for clarification: I brought up my dog's name because I was worried that it could be considered culturally appropriative. I do however see a difference between a name like Sitka, which is connected to native american history, and a name like Paris or London which is absolutely not linked to any kind of systemic oppression.


Omg no. I think I was misreading this page, there's not really anything on this particular page that I disagree with. It's always good to be cognizant and think about what words you're using. Sorry I didn't mean to necessarily disagree with anything that's been posted recently! It was more about people on the pages before who were like "Well what if I name my pet Paris?" As though that was at all similar to appropriating or disrespecting an oppressed culture.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Eenypup said:


> Omg no. I think I was misreading this page, there's not really anything on this particular page that I disagree with. It's always good to be cognizant and think about what words you're using. Sorry I didn't mean to necessarily disagree with anything that's been posted recently! It was more about people on the pages before who were like "Well what if I name my pet Paris?" As though that was at all similar to appropriating or disrespecting an oppressed culture.


Okay, good to know! I agree with your last observation, as well.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha, if you are worried about the dog name Sitka you could start calling your dog Novoarkhangelsk 

Seriously, I don't think there is any bad connotation to naming a dog Sitka.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

parus said:


> Haha, if you are worried about the dog name Sitka you could start calling your dog Novoarkhangelsk


I think that may be a touch pompous


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Think way to many look for a reason for something to be insulting.

Know a dog named Django it is a computer ref.

My 175lb pup is named Mouse, should I expect rodents to protest?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I got to thinking about this.......

This is one of our cats..... Her name is Ruby.....










She came with the name from animal control..... We liked the name and what does it matter... Cats do what they want anyway. 

I have been asked several times if she is named after a character from the Amos and Andy show......

Should I change the name after six months of calling the cat Ruby?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually We have had the cat a year and a half or more now..... We had had her about six month when the Amos and Andy reference came up.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been following this thread for a number of days now and it feels like many are taking this way too far. While I think naming a pet an obviously offensive term is wrong, trying to avoid every possible offensive term is too far. Personally, when I think of Gypsie, cute come to mind, and when I think of Django, a western gunfighter comes to mind. 

My daughter named our dog Lincoln because she is fascinated with history and in particular, Abraham Lincoln. 
I apologize to all the historians out there that feel it is not appropriate to name a dog after a man like Lincoln. 
I aologize to all those that feel it's not appropriate to name a female dog after a traditionally male name. 
I apologize to those coin collectors that feel it's inappropriate to name a dog after the face of the penny. 
While I'm very sorry you are offended, we are unable to change her name at this point. I hope you understand.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BostonDan said:


> I've been following this thread for a number of days now and it feels like many are taking this way too far. While I think naming a pet an obviously offensive term is wrong, trying to avoid every possible offensive term is too far. Personally, when I think of Gypsie, cute come to mind, and when I think of Django, a western gunfighter comes to mind.
> 
> My daughter named our dog Lincoln because she is fascinated with history and in particular, Abraham Lincoln.
> I apologize to all the historians out there that feel it is not appropriate to name a dog after a man like Lincoln.
> ...


That... is completely opposite to what people were discussing.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I named my dog "Bob." You're saying this is offensive to all the Bobs out there and that people are going to think he's named after Robert E Lee and therefore I'm a racist and also it's an insult to people who can't swim and just bob in place? I am very upset that you are trying to take away my freedom like this


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

taquitos said:


> That... is completely opposite to what people were discussing.


Exactly... Missing the point once more. Shocker!


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

taquitos said:


> That... is completely opposite to what people were discussing.


i was being sarcastic surrounding the naming discussion of Django, Gypsie, and like names.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BostonDan said:


> i was being sarcastic surrounding the naming discussion of Django, Gypsie, and like names.


We got your sarcasm -- you still missed the point.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I personally have no problem with the name Django in the general sense. The particular context in regards to the dog I mentioned at the beginning of the thread is what put such a sour taste in my mouth


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I personally have no problem with the name Django in the general sense. The particular context in regards to the dog I mentioned at the beginning of the thread is what put such a sour taste in my mouth


Yea, and TEEHEE IT'S CUTE is... not good.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

sassafras said:


> Yea, and TEEHEE IT'S CUTE is... not good.


Hahaha! Racism is funny!

-_-


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I personally have no problem with the name Django in the general sense. The particular context in regards to the dog I mentioned at the beginning of the thread is what put such a sour taste in my mouth


I am earnestly confused by this statement.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Really? You don't see a problem with a black dog named Django being shown while it's owned by four white people? I envy your ability to ignore something that is in such poor taste.

It's one of those "just ain't right" sort of feelings...but you're not on the receiving end of how poorly it looks, so I suppose it's easy not to understand.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Really? You don't see a problem with a black dog named Django being shown while it's owned by four white people? I envy your ability to ignore something that is in such poor taste.
> 
> It's one of those "just ain't right" sort of feelings...but you're not on the receiving end of how poorly it looks, so I suppose it's easy not to understand.


Xeph....

You are about the LAST person, I would intentionally offend on this forum....
I ADMIRE what you have accomplished in a short time in a difficult breed to make headway in.

And I feel privlidged to have been able to watch you and your program grow. 


But no I do not understand. 

If four African Americans owned a black GSD and named it Django, how would it be any different? 


As I said on page one or so.... I am a huge Tarantino fan... And Django is a great character..... 

I could have easily named a dog Django..... And HONESTLY..... I would have never thought it would be racially sensitive.... And lets be real here.... I am a white male.. I prefer Caucasian. but no one, not even the government has ever asked me. I am also from the South. 

The name has been on and off my list of potential names several times... I will not use it now...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> If four African Americans owned a black GSD and named it Django, how would it be any different?


The double standard would make it different (yeah, I admit there's a double standard). It doesn't make sense, but it's the truth :-/ I can understand how you DON'T understand, but that makes it no less frustrating for me.

As was mentioned earlier in the thread, there are certain things that just evoke a feeling from some people. And the emotion isn't right or wrong, it just is. I keep trying to laugh off this name as "Ha ha, funny!" but cannot.

I will also state that if this were a single person, white, black, blue, or purple, that owned a black dog named Django, it is likely I would not feel the same way. But in a breed that is heavily doubled, the idea of a bunch of white people running around and calling for Django "just don't sit right with me."


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> The double standard would make it different (yeah, I admit there's a double standard). It doesn't make sense, but it's the truth :-/ I can understand how you DON'T understand, but that makes it no less frustrating for me.
> 
> As was mentioned earlier in the thread, there are certain things that just evoke a feeling from some people. And the emotion isn't right or wrong, it just is. I keep trying to laugh off this name as "Ha ha, funny!" but cannot.
> 
> I will also state that if this were a single person, white, black, blue, or purple, that owned a black dog named Django, it is likely I would not feel the same way. But in a breed that is heavily doubled, the idea of a bunch of white people running around and calling for Django "just don't sit right with me."


I can see how Django might offend a person as a name... I just do not know how the number of owners make the difference..... But it does not matter..... I respect the way you feel on it....

And if for no other reason Django is permanently off my potential name list...


And I do agree there is a double standard... And I see that is a problem.... Not because of you mind you... But in general...... Racism will never be over until the double standard is over.... And that burden lies on all races, creeds and sexual orientations. 

And there is another side to the racism coin.... Not as large of a burden.... But a burden just the same....

I have lived my life as a white male, from the rural south... . A term often used.... WASP... White Anglo Saxon Protestant. I look like I come from the rural south, sound like I am from the rural south, etc... 
When the subject of racism....Comes up... It is often assumed I am racist by birth if you will...


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I can only think of one. A black dog who was named "Ma Ni**a". Very awkward.


----------



## kaschneiderhan (Jun 24, 2021)

Xeph said:


> Solid black GSD named Django owned by four different white people.
> 
> They did not see the problem


We are currently in the process of choosing a name for our new puppy we will bring home in 5 weeks. Jango (no D') was one of our top choices for dog name because it is a character in Star Wars (Jango Fett - original bounty hunter, the main storm trooper that all the clones are made from -so a pretty important character!) and it's one of our favorite series that we are quite nerds about. When I expressed to people we were interested in this name, everyone was like "oh, like D'Jango Unchained??" Which I have never heard of, or watched before, until we mentioned the name. With that said (and I'm asking because I am really wanting to learn and understand) would I (as a white person) be considered insensitive and would our choice be offensive if I'm choosing the name based on a completely different character from a movie that occurred several years prior to a movie that now has sensitive connections to the name? 

Thank you in advance for your advice!!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I mean, if you name your kid Adolph after great-grandpa people are gonna suspect you're a skinhead even if great-grandpa was a gentle florist from Nebraska. People don't know your life. With an infinity of names to choose from, I'm sure there's another out there that you like and suits the dog and isn't awkward to call out in the street.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is 6 years old. Please start a new one if you would like to discuss dog names


----------

